# FEB/MARCH CYCLERS



## ANDI68

Hi Girls,

My   arrived today and I guess it's not often that you can say you're glad it's arrived but I can now plan my start date etc .. so I start again on the 4th Feb.  EC date is either 3 or 10th March depending how the building work and I progress.  I know there's a lot going on in early Feb for a few of us here .. fingers crossed girls it all goes to plan.

I've made an acupuncture appt for next week and I'll have to start taking the Q10 again now I know I'm not pregnant

Please feel free to join me .... I'd love some cycle buddies


----------



## Scouse

Andi i won't be 'joining' you but i'll be here for you and supporting you all the way to your BFP!
Good luck X


----------



## ANDI68

Thank Scouse .. you're a diamond sweetie .. as always


----------



## CookieSal

So pleased you have a date to work on now Andi, must be a real boost to know some kind of timescale.  I'll keep you company during your D/R whilst I am recuperating at home.


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Sally


----------



## kara76

your ticker will fly down now


----------



## ANDI68

Two more Mondays then I go go go


----------



## kara76

it will fly once you start mine has


----------



## ANDI68

Is anyone joining me?  C'mon .... there must be someone lurking    Come on in, I don't bite


----------



## CookieSal

You're so close now hun.  Wish I could join you but I think it's unlikely....only time will tell.


----------



## ANDI68

You'll need some time to recover Sally so you'll probabaly start your own thread


----------



## CookieSal

Yes you're right...patience and all that.


----------



## ANDI68

Happy Feb 1st everyone .... there's still time to join me


----------



## CookieSal

You go girl.....it's your time.


----------



## gillyL

Best of luck - hope it goes really well.


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks but would love some company over the next six weeks  

Gilly, thanks for your well wishes, sorry to read about your BFN and m/c's.  Please feel free to pop on and chat whenever you want ... we'd love to welcome new people  

Two more whole drug free days left for me .... I'm feeling a little nervous now wondering how I'll get on with the first jab again, I know it'll become routine though.  Two more undisturbed nights of not having to get up to wee, I used to make it to around 3 - 4 am.  I kept a journal last time, well most of the time, I do have gaps where I had really bad days and didn't write   I may just do the same again.


----------



## PMA

Hi Andi68

let me start by saying good luck i will be right behind you! we are starting our first icsi injections on the 16th feb. i found out i have pco on monday so i am also taking metformin. My drugs arrived yesterday, very scary and also bought home what we are goin thorugh.I am really lucky i have an amazingly calm DH who will keep me in line! we are at swansea lwc, i have heard mixed reports, but i guess we need to give it a go, so far they have been fine with us! 

good luck and i will keep an eye out for your progress and lots of    and 

pma
xx


----------



## ANDI68

Hiyah PMA 

Whey Hey ... I have a cycle buddy 

Thanks for your good wishes ..... right back at you.

I hope you'll stay around and pop on the other threads too as we'd love some new members to chat to and support etc.


----------



## kara76

well girls it will all be go soon

how are you feeling?


----------



## ANDI68

Kara, yes it's all go for me after this weekend and to be honest I'm a little apprehensive .. starting again .. not wanting it to be over .. you know .. all those feelings but hey I feel good


----------



## CookieSal

Welcome PMA (good name!) and best of luck to both of you.


----------



## PMA

thanks girls! good luck to you all and yes i will still around - although hopefully for not too long  keep telling myself to have lots of pma hence the name!


----------



## ANDI68

PMA you will need to stick around for the parents boards .....


----------



## kara76

feeling good and postive thoughts are good and try and keep them all the way through


----------



## ANDI68

Anyone got any brain washing PMA tips?  

PMA, are you from Swansea?


----------



## kara76

good luck with your jab tomorrow hunni

as for pma tips well up until this cycle ive been hopeless yet now im feeling very postive and when ever a negative thought creep in i make a point of pushing it away, i think before i kinda felt i should be down so was...this time im gona enjoy it all and hoping to get the good end result

over thinking too is a bad thing

also there is a book called nuture yourself through ivf and that helped


----------



## PMA

hi andi

i have just ordered a hypno cd which i found from another thread - i will try anything! http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/ Everything i have read tells you to visualise yourself with pregnant and with a baby!

yes i am at swansea, have read mixed reviews but seems ok so far!

good luck with the injections - what time are you doing them?

xx


----------



## kara76

pma i have a friend who was at swansea lwc and is now pregnant with twins


----------



## ANDI68

I'll look up that book Kara thanks ... you know what I'm like with books  

I've got that hypnotherapy CD PMA, unfortunately I just can't be hypnotised, I tried it when giving up smoking but cold turkey did it for me.

I think I'll do them at 6pm, last time it was 6.30 but it often got in the way of going out and things so maybe half an hour ealier will fit in better.

Hope your positive attitude rubs off on me Kara, I won't be offended for any kicks up the butt any of your may feel I need during my cycle .. so please feel free    but I'm hoping I won't need any (yeah right)


----------



## kara76

kicks up the bum i can do lol

yeah i know you like your books lol


----------



## CookieSal

kara76 said:


> kicks up the bum i can do lol


Is there no smilie for that?


----------



## kara76

good luck with yourjab andi


----------



## PMA

good luck andi with the jab are you using suprefact?


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks girls, one down ... goodness knows how many to go  

Don't think you ever get used to sticking needles in yourself do you .. it's so unnatural!!  Anyway, off to get a bath now  

I read my diary from my last tx today and cried ... I'm so determined to be more positive this time    

I'm using Suprecur PMA


----------



## CookieSal

Well done babe, you've started now! Stick with the PMA, we're all behind you.


----------



## kara76

well done and postive helps trust me

im worrying now that i have to have a smear tomorrow, i know it won't effect the tx but i do worry lol silly really


----------



## CookieSal

Understandable - never the most pleasant are they!  Hope it goes Ok. x


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks girls.

Kara, if you don't have it done tomorrow you'll have to wait 'til your post natal check up


----------



## CookieSal

Good point hun!


----------



## ANDI68

DAY 2

It went surprisingly well today, I was expecting sore *( . ) ( . )* this morning as I did last time at this point but I didn't get them. I didn't wake overnight for the loo either, as I did last time. BUT then that made me think the drugs aren't working BUT I kicked myself up the butt because I didn't drink much after 6 yesterday and drank my 2 litres during the day, so that's probably why I didn't need the loo but I have no idea why I didn't get sore *( . ) ( . )* when I got them the day after my 1st jab last time. Anyway .... lots of PMA today, I've had an unexpectedly pretty good day at work and when I left I said look at this face it may be the last time you see it smiling for a while  .. it was a joke because I will smile and I will keep positive 

I guess each cycle is different. Did you find that Kara?


----------



## kara76

yep every cycle is different and i really found the first iui the worst for effects

you will be fine , remember to keep thinking postive


----------



## ANDI68

Positive head still on girls.

Woke this morning with a really gritty throat, as the day has gone by it's worsened, I think I have a cold coming.  Gonna get a bath now and rest in bed I think.

Had some acu today    Even my acupuncturist says I'm more relaxed than last time  

How are you feeling PMA?


----------



## popsi

Andi

Glad that your feeling positive (you will have to teach me how to do it when its my turn !!)

Sorry to hear about your cold, have a nice warm bath and nice food and hot drinks and get DH to pamper you honey   

Mine and sals appointments the same time !!!


----------



## ANDI68

Andrea ... pop on over to my PMA thread


----------



## popsi

Andi

just popped  , great !! where r u finding all them from LOL 

And x


----------



## ANDI68

PMA ... 6 days to go for you sweetie, how are you feeling?  What drugs and doses will you be on?


I'm having a little blip this weekend girls .... yep already!!  Just a bit teary and thinking far too much.

Our resident counsellor Kara has kicked me up the butt and now I'm getting over my little blip .. thanks Kara


----------



## kara76

no problem hun, sometimes it just helps to share and know these feelings are normal


----------



## CookieSal

Girls, where would we be without FF huh?  I have absolute faith in both of you so stick with those positive feelings.  Bring on the babies!!!


----------



## PMA

Hi Ladies

I start injecting suprefact on Friday, i have decided to go for 10pm for the injecting time.  - i work away alot so get up at different times plus I quite like a lay in on the weekend so though evening would be best. I am away with work until Thursday so won't be able to read or post   i don't know how i will survive without FF for that long! 
Andi68 - good luck how was the acupuncture, i think i have left it to late, i did have reflexology this week courtesy of my nectar card  which was v nice! although DH did say he felt sorry for the girl 

I am also on Metformin for PCO i was hoping i would lose some weight but no such luck! 

CookieSal hope you feel better soon
Popsi good luck with your appointment
Kara76 hope the injections are OK and good luck 

and lots of   to everyone

xx


----------



## CookieSal

PMA - Know what you mean, FF has been my lifeline for months now.  Just remember we'll be thinking about you and wishing you well. x


----------



## ANDI68

Best of luck for your 1st jab PMA, remember we're always here


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck for your first jab tonight PMA ... you'l be fine


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andi68

How's your teeth today hun, hpe you feeling better.

Love

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

andi

how are you hunni?

is time going quick for you?


----------



## PMA

Hi Ladies

Well today is the first injection, we are going for a romantic curry   first and then the injection will be at 10pm Just one question do you put both the needle and the syringe in the yellow tub?

Kara76 - how has your journey been have you had the ET yet? 
Cookiesal i hope you are feeling better

 AND   TO YOU ALL


----------



## kara76

well done and yeah both needle and syring....

i had et yesterday and got 3 on ice too


----------



## CookieSal

Hiya ladies

PMA - wishing you well as you start this new cycle - hope it's a success for you.  

Kara - our star - how are those little embies settling in hun??

Andi - don't worry about the tears - it'll just be the DR drugs - I should know, Prostap is one of them and I have really struggled emotionally over the past 3 months  

Crazy - how you doing hun? 

I had my stitches out this morning and feel a bit better for that - still a bit tender but I think I will heal better now.  I have been to visit my sister in hospital (she looks bloody awful if I'm honest but that's another story) and now I am shattered.  I'm sooooooooooooooooo sick of this horrible Prostap bleeding - I just want it to stop.  Not sure what to do about going back to work; am signed off until next Thursday but the Prostap effects are bugging me and I want to be 100% when I go back in


----------



## ANDI68

Hiyah Everyone,

PMA, hope you started well and also enjoyed your curry.

Sally, your stitches are out ... another step closer to your full recovery.  I hope the Prostap doesn't stay around for too long and you can get back to normal.

I'm 2 days away from my baseline, I hope my AF eases up by then.

I've had the most horrendous toothache.  I sat through the show last night in agony.  I can't go back to dentist 'til next Friday but I've asked to be called if anyone cancels.  I need a new crown and need a long appointment and I'm also getting referred pain elsewhere.  I'm hoping the self remedies will help in the meantime.  I managed to sleep all night so I'm hoping it's settling down a little.  Does anyone know if Clove Oil is okay to use?

Just to add insult to injury my sinuses are playing up too ... hey girls I think I need to sleep through this week and wake up Friday  

The sun is shining today so I'd better get busy 

Have a great day everyone .. I'm sorry to moan on  

xxx


----------



## kara76

you could take some paracentmol hun,


----------



## CookieSal

Oh bless you, you sound as if you are really going through it at the moment.    Sorry, no idea on Clove oil - I would post on either alternative therapies or peer support if I was you.  Hope you feel better soon x

At least it isn't long now til the scan, light at the end of the tunnel and all that.  

We're having a quiet weekend.  Going to the cinema this afternoon to see Juno - not sure if I really fancy he subject matter at the moment but we're going with friends and apparently it was their choice    In the meantime I am just trying to chill out and pray that the Prostap doesn't hang around much longer.  It's more than 4 weeks since the last jab so it should be starting to fade now.... I want to start my treatment *sulks*


----------



## PMA

Hello ladies

What a fab day, we had a nice walk at the beach and are planning on going to meet some friends for a drink tonight. I am obviously going to be driving and not drinking and we will need to leave early so we are trying to think up an excuse for all this!

First jab was ok but i am sure there is room for improvement!

Anyway 
Andi68 i hope the toothache gets better I am not sure about clove oil but i can't see it interferring, and it does help with toothache. 
CooKieSal i hope you kick the prostap into touch soon and let us know what Juno is like.
Kara76 i hope the embie are comfy and looking forward to living in their new home for 9 months 

When do we need to start drinking pineapple juice milk and putting wheatbags on our stomachs?

lol


----------



## CookieSal

Hiya PMA

Very sensible to get out in this lovely sunshine...should have done that ourselves although the cinema was nice.  We ended up seeing Jumper which was good brain numbing entertainment.  Called in at Tesco on the way home and am now done for the day! Have a nice evening chick, hope the jab goes OK.

Sx


----------



## ANDI68

PMA, milk and wheatbags are during stimming, pineapple juice during 2WW.

Hope you're going well with your jabs.

Sally, hope you're feeling better today?


----------



## CookieSal

Hey Andi

I'm doing OK, bit frustrated that I'm still having horrible symptoms but trying to go with the mind over matter approach    

How's your day been?


----------



## kara76

andi

good luck with your scan hunni


----------



## CookieSal

What time is your appt Andi??


----------



## PMA

good luck with the appointment andi


----------



## popsi

Good luck with your appointment Andi sweetie


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks girls, appt at 10.45


----------



## Scouse

Best of luck for your scam tom andi.........hope everything is ticking by nicely! X


----------



## CookieSal

Hoping they aren't keeping you waiting and that you're already being seen.  I'll be out this afternoon (Aunty services required by niece (4) and nephew (9)... I adore them but they are exhausting.  I think we are going to Roath Park.) but will be anxious to hear how you got on when I get back.


----------



## CookieSal

Andi - how did it go babe?


----------



## ANDI68

Evening Girls,

Thanks for your well wishes.

Scan went well, I started stimming tonight    WOW not as easy as the Puregon but I'm sure I'll get used to it.

Dentist called with a cancellation for Wednesday  

I've got a busy week this week, car at garage tomorrow (again) and more acu on Thursday.  How will I manage to fit in work as well    

How was Roath Park Sally, are you shattered now?


----------



## kara76

thats great

stimms fly so rest when you can

whoo hoo this is the exciting part


----------



## CookieSal

That's great news Andi - so pleased all is still moving along nicely.

Roath park was cold but sunny and the small ones thoroughly enjoyed themselves.  Bless!  The best part of the afternoon was when my niece who is 4 decided to say "Grandpa, I want to get naked".


----------



## popsi

Andi -- thats great news, really pleased for you ! how did the injection to today, are you on menopur now ? what dose, what DR drugs did you take (sorry i sooo nosey LOL  )

Sal -- sounds like you had a hectic day chick, you made me laugh out loud with your niece's comment ! they can be so funny, we have a nephew who is nearly 2 and he is starting to string words together now which is really comical  

Lots of love to everyone else, I going to grab an earlyish night and get some rest

Andrea xx


----------



## CookieSal

Hiya Andrea

My niece frequently has us in stitches - and she gets away with murder because she is so gorgeous.  

Have a good rest.  Can't believe how quickly your countdown is racing by - all good!


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Girls,

Hope you're all okay.

Andrea, hope you got some rest and and feeling well.  I try and get an early night every night    I'm still on the Suprecur 0.5 and I'm on Menopur now 375 iu.  Jab wasn't so great last night it took me ages to get the final injection ready but Kara has given me a tip to make it a bit easier.  

Sally, kids are so funny    Hope you're on track to getting back to normal.

Kara,   this is the bit when you have little bets with yourself.  Hope you'e not too bored and are feeling okay, the weather has been good at least.

PMA, how are you coping with the DR?

Scouse, Crazy, Nikki  ....  hi, hope you're all well 

Flipping garage cancelled my car repair this week for the second time, no courtesy car available.   

I have 5 working days left in work.  I think when I've gone and things settle down I'll wake up one day soon and realise I don't have a job ... well that's what I think at the moment because I still haven't had confirmation but it's not fazing me at the moment as the tx has taken priority.


----------



## kara76

was tonights jabs easier?


----------



## popsi

Sal -- yes counter coming down, I know ICSI will not be until July, but I trying to focus on the closer picture at the moment ! seems sooner then !, how are you, are you back in work on thursday  , how are the horrible drugs now, are they getting out of your system yet, i hope so sweetie  

Andi -- I will be on 450 menopur when I start, I think that needs 2 injections, so will need kara's tips on what to do  , sorry about your car, they are a pain !! when mine was off the road last week it was a nightmare, thankfully my bestfriends hubby is a mechanic, so he does it for us ! cost £300.00 should have been about £700 in garage !!! so thats good. Its terrible news in Bridgend when all them young people Andrea  

PMA, scouse, nikki, crazy and everyone else love to you all, hope your all ok

Andrea xx


----------



## ANDI68

Kara, it was a bit easier but I had the suction in reverse when drawing up the liquid, it's a real potch    I'll get used to it, much prefer Puregon though.

Andrea, yes awful news all the time here, I feel so much for the families.

I'm on 375 iu thats 5 ampules, each one is 75 iu each so you'll be on 6 ampules.  I only have to use one water and one injection.


----------



## CookieSal

GRRRR Just wrote a nice long post and lost it    

Sending you all lots of love, hope you have relaxing enjoyable evenings.

I'm starting my liver detox - well I plan on drinking 2 litres of water every day now to prepare me for tx.  Probably going to be a challenge but I'll try and stick to it. 

Andi - sorry to hear about your car troubles, hope it gets sorted soon.

And - keep setting those nice little milestones and before you know it we'll be talking jabs and 2WWs.

Kara - hope you and the twinnies are taking it easy.  Are you eating plenty of fresh pineapple?  That's meant to help implantation isn't it?

Question for you:  Where do I get Docosahexaenoic acid?

Sally x


----------



## PMA

Evening Everyone

Andi  - Well d/regging seems ok, getting used to the injections and so far no real side effects other than feeling light headed but i think that may be the Metformin too. Hope you are ok too stimming hey! not long now - i am sure the job will sort it self out and as you say you have more important things to do 

Popsi stay calm and prepare yourself July will be here before you know it
Cookiesal - as they say out of the mouthes of babes - very cute! hope you are recovering ok

Kara - i hope you are managing to rest ok and not do too much

hi to everyone else and hope everyone is remaining positive -it is all getting a bit real!

xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Sally, it's not fresh pineapple it's pineapple juice (not from concentrate) apparantly there's something in the fresh pineapple that isn't good.

Andrea, you are getting closer to the start now  

PMA, glad your jabs are going well.  When is your baseline?


----------



## CookieSal

See, nothing simple LOL.  I presume the appropriate pineapple juice is obtainable from a supermarket or do we have to fly to the far flung reaches of the world, climb a tree and squeeze the thing ourselves??  

PMA - glad it's going OK so far, am keeping you in my thoughts and wishing you well.

Sally xx


----------



## ANDI68

Yes, it's available at Tesco, Sainsbury's & Asda


----------



## CookieSal

Thank the Lord for that at least!!


----------



## ANDI68

and very often it's on a multibuy offer.

I don't think you do the pineapple juice do you Kara?


----------



## PMA

i hate pineapple juice! but guess i will have to give it a go - can't i  fly to the far flung reaches of the world, climb a tree  instead 

thanks for all the support


----------



## popsi

Sal -- i bought some last week (purely because I like it  ) and it was in tesco i think it was 3 cartons for 4 quid or something like that  , it says on the front NOT MADE FROM CONCENTRATE, as apparantly the concentrate one is no good !!!! well good luck with your dettox sweetie, its not a good time for me at the moment with all the Rugby on !! so having a few bevvies on the weekends and enjoying it (as my treatment delayed !) being normal for a change.

Andi -- i know what you mean it must be horrendous for the families, poor things -- I am hoping now that I can have only one injection !!  

PMA -- when I was on metformin it made me feel really ill, was constantly sick I had to come off it and go on the generic gluchophage (same thing but made me feel a bit better) but now apparantly I dont have PCOS !! argh !! so the light headed feeling could be that, although DR gives you funny heads too 

And x


----------



## CookieSal

Right you are, will make sure I do a price comparison when the time arrives.


----------



## ANDI68

[fly]  Bring back the Puregon [/fly]

Hiyah Girls .... how was everyone's day?

I had my dental appt today and I have to wait 3 weeks to get my crown fitted  I don't have a temporary because of the inflammation I have in my gum, dentist wants it to heal and keep clean ... got a nice gappy gob now, well it's not in the front thankfully. Had a drama at dentist though, when she removed my old crown my root canal work came out with it so I had to have a new root filling 

Got a call today about my new job .. it's still on Girls  I start 25 March after a little break.

I'm not liking these Menopur jabs.

How's things PMA, hope you're getting on better than me


----------



## PMA

Evening all

Andi i hope you don't have too much of a tooth ache - i am sure the gap looks very fetching  it will be a good excuse for the new job if you have to have any appointments.

So far so good! I am feeling dizzy and light headed but apart from that ok. A bit confused with all the do's and don't but as DH said it doesn't take much 
trying to plan things for the weekends so i don't go stir crazy and have bought lots of books to read! - non ivf ones 

Cookiesal i hope you are recovering ok and have had a nice day drinking lots of water - it does get easier 

Popsi i hope you enjoy the bevvies on the weekend 

Kara - lots of 

xx


----------



## popsi

Andi  , poor you, tooth problems are the worse !!

But               for your new job, and you will have a lovely break too now xx so relax and take it easy, have lots of coffees (decaff of course) out and about x

PMA - Men hey ! would like to see them if they had to pump their bodies with all these drugs   LOL !

Sally - hope your feeling a little stronger now, remember dont go back to work too early, and take it easy (not sure what you do so hopefully nothing too stressful for you)

Kara - how are you ?

No real news from me today, feeling quite negative about the whole thing today and my 7 month pregnant friend keeps telling me when she comes back to work I will be off, but I keep saying i wont !! its hard for friends to understand when she only tried for one month and then it worked (which i am pleased for her) but sometimes wish the would not say "oh i know how you feel" coz they dont     . 

Ok rant over now LOL, sorry had to get that out

Lots of love to everyone else

Andrea xx


----------



## kara76

andi great about the job

hope your all well

im ok just trying to say postive


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks for all the good wishes girls.

Kara, hope you're coping okay with the wait, feel free to text if you're bored.     

Sally, enjoy your first day back at work ... take it easy

Andrea   chin up sweetie, you have a positive tx plan ahead .. get excited!  It must be hard to focus on it when other people's pregnancies are in your face.

PMA, good to hear you're coping okay


----------



## popsi

Thanks Andi  

Goodluck for tomorrow sal, you take care

Night all

And x


----------



## crazybabe

Hiya Andi68

I have PM'd you hun.

Hi Girls - How are your all keeping hope everything is going well, I got my 01st SW visit with S.D on the 6th March seems a lovely lady, looking forward to it.

Take care all

Speak Soon

crazybabe


----------



## popsi

Crazy

Thats brilliant ! its all moving ahead now,  , glad she seemed really nice x

And x


----------



## CookieSal

Crazy - sounds like things are far more acceptable - thank goodness, I thought we were going to have to come over and "explain" to these people where they were going wrong.  Not long til 6 March, hope it goes well. x

Kara - Not too long to wait now chick.  You stick with the positivity.  

Andi - Fab news about the job  ,  not quite so fab about the tooth  

PMA - good on you for being true to your name "PMA" and sorting out some unrelated distractions.  I haven't even started tx yet and I keep reaching for my Zita West.... 

Andrea - It's OK to have an off day, only natural.  Just make sure before you close your eyes at night you remember that you have a lovely positive plan and that you have all of us sending you oodles of   and  

Well I went back to work this morning and it was fine.  I had 382 emails   but a lot of it was trash so by the time I left my inbox was down to just under 70 which I didn't think was bad. Everybody was kind and seemed pleased to see me.  The only hard thing was that there are now 2 girls who are around months pg and I am trying to avoid them really as I find it difficult.  

S xxx


----------



## kara76

pregnant people in work are a nightmare lol


----------



## CookieSal

Yep and that should have read 4 months pg - so I have 4 months of bulging bumps before they both go off on maternity leave.  Hopefully I will have made some progress myself by that time. *she says optomistically*.

I am now watching Fantasty Homes By The Sea where this couple have just announced that their budget is £5million - yes, mine too!


----------



## popsi

Morning Ladies  

Well i have never know it to be so quiet in here !! where is everyone  

Sal -- glad you day back went ok, and I know what you mean about pregnant work mates its really tough, i work in a small office and one girl just given birth and another (my best friend) is 7 months, really really tough as all the talk is about babies and pregnancies, and i want to scream WHAT ABOUT ME !!! argh but there we go its good we all feel the same hey, its weird because when people of ff get their BFP i feel nothing but happiness and joy for them  

Andi, kara, crazy, pma, and everyone else, love to you all, and its the WEEKEND !!

Andrea x


----------



## kara76

how are you all?

sorry ie been a little quiet but im so so bored of waiting to test now lol


----------



## CookieSal

Hiya chicks

Just got in from work - stayed a bit longer today but still wasn't up to a full day as have mild AF style cramps.  Not going to get excited that it might actually be a natural AF though; I reckon I need to be a bit more patient than this.   

Kara - not so much longer now babe, once we get past the weekend you'll be on a major countdown.

And - Feeling any more positive today?  Hope so x

What do you both have planned for the weekend?

Sx


----------



## kara76

must admit im looking forward to getting the weekend over with lol

luke is off drifting tonight and will be back tomorrow so im home alone


----------



## CookieSal

So have you got something nice planned?  DVD, box of chocolates? You can't really have baths can you.... no point in a tepid bath IMHO, if you're gonna have a bath it should be hot hot hot and full of bubbles.


----------



## kara76

yeah sod having a warm bath lol

damn must get chocolate lol


----------



## CookieSal

Get a multipack of cadbury's creme eggs!!! YUM!


----------



## popsi

LOL !! all this talk of chocolate making me hungry !!

Kara, I bet time is standing still for you at the moment hun, but not long now and you will get the BFP   

Sal, not really feeling that positive, but trying to focus on having a nice weekend now, having hair done in the morning, then nice lunch, and then the rugby and a few bevvies   then play on the WII no doubt Lol, and on Sunday we are going to visit our nephew over Bridgend (area), so that will be a day out, 

Do you have anything planed chick

Right off to have tea now, DH nights so goes at 7.30pm on Fridays so they always a little hectic

And xx


----------



## CookieSal

Hey And

You should try the IUI section, the ladies on there are food obsessed LOL  Very entertaining too....there was a Creme egg eating ceremony at 2pm in honour of 2 of the girls being basted.  

Your weekend sounds really nice - I LOVE getting my hair done - but I like to go to the Hairbusiness in Cowbridge which isn't cheap so I don't get to go very often.

We are babysitting for a friend.  The boys are 11 and 7(or  and will be with us overnight so it will be busy.  Karen is out tonight - she has gone to the Opera with a friend so I am home alone which is probably a good thing as I am grumpy with my stomach cramps.  GRRR    Still for the moment I am watching "Dog the Bounty Hunter" which I am addicted to.  

Sxxx


----------



## popsi

Sal -- your weekend sounds hectic !! 11 and 7 year old boys, they will keep you busy and get you in practice for many years to come !!  

Yeah i know what you mean about hairdressers being expensive, but i really do need to go now, as my hair is not very long and gets out of control quite easily LOL !

Well I have just had rasberry ripple ice cream and a flake, feel a little   now though LOL !

Going to play with my little baby (DOG !) now for a bit and give her a nice brush, but it will turn into chaos as she thinks its a big game LOL ! but we have fun

Cya later

And x


----------



## monkeymind

Hi,
Thought I'd say Hi here, D/R ready for ICSI this is my first time for tx, got my first baseline scan on Monday so I'll be ready to start stimms from then, finding it all a bit confusing and so much to take in and so many questions to ask but the site is great and I'm so glad I joined.
Good Luck to you all over the next few weeks,
XX


----------



## ANDI68

Monkey, welcome and good luck with your tx hunni and your scan on Monday.  I'm at Clinic Monday too for my first follie scan.

Andrea, hope you're feeling more positive and well.

Sally, glad you're settling back at work okay.  Hope you're weekend isn't toooo hectic   but as Andrea said it'll put you in good stead.

Kara, hi.  Does drifting happen overnight then?  How are you apart from bored?

PMA, hope you're still feeling okay?

Mixing went better tonight girls, maybe I'm getting the hang of it now.  I've had a weird couple of days, emotions everywhere which I think is strange as I've been stimming since Monday.  But, I guess I have a lot going on with leaving job etc ... but I'm kinda happy about that    and thinking too far ahead doesn't help.

Hope everyone enjoys the match tomorrow


----------



## CookieSal

Morning ladies

Welcome Monkeymind and good luck with your tx.   

Andi - you certainly have had a lot on your plate so be kind to yourself babe. You're doing great! 

Kara, And, PMA, Crazy, Scouse, Claire - and everyone else.... It's the weekend and you know what that means:

COME ON THE BOYS!!!!!


----------



## PMA

Morning Lades

welcome Monkeymind good luck with the tx     
Andi68 - good luck with the scan on monday     CAn i ask a blond question what are you mixing, i think my next instalmet of drugs is Puregon - with a injector pen?
CookieSal - Glad you took it easy at work, you don't want to rush the recovery 
kara lots of    
Andrea - i hope the dog brushing was fun! 

Dh is off to the match - he keeps wanting sympathy for not being able to drink - cheeky bu**er!!!! 

anyway lots of     to everyone, enjoy the weekend


----------



## ANDI68

Bore da  

Sally, you sound quite uplifted right now ... keep it up sweetie.


PMA, I'm mixing Menopur.  Yes, Puregon is a pen ... much easier  

Is you DH off the drink due to his count?  My DH hasn't had a drink of 'beer' since our holiday last summer but does enjoy a glass or two or three of red wine and that doesn't seem to have done him any harm, actually his count has increased.


----------



## PMA

yes, his count is really low so we are trying anything - no caffine no bike riding etc. I don't know if it will make any difference becuase he has undescended testes but we would rather know we did everything to help the process. PLus I am not drinking and trying to eat well becuase of the PCOS. I am not overweight (bmi 22-23) but am going to try following a GI diet, although last night DH bought me maltesers and ice cream - i could not turn it down after all the effort he went too  yum yum my favourite - our wedding cake was maltesers yum!


----------



## ANDI68

DH takes Co-Enzyme Q10 and Wellman supplements too, his count went from 0.5 mil to 12.9 mil in 6 months then to 27 mil in another 6 months .. the Embryologist said whatever he's done he wanted to read about it  

WOW Maltesers Cake .... do you have a picture?


----------



## CookieSal

Yes, piccie please - sounds like a work of art!

Andi - I'm doing OK.  I'm impatient more than anything.  Started bleeding a bit yesterday and got all excited that it might mean my AFs were back on track but of course that isn't the case (it's stopped again so it's either something to do with the Prostap or still post-op recovery) so am all disappointed and wishing away the days til it does return.


----------



## ANDI68

Sally, it's mad how things turn around in that we don't want to bleed in one instance and then are desperate to see AF and get it out of the way to be able to move on.  It doesn't help getting anxious waiting for it and it probably delays it ... mind over matter and all that.  When we want it, it comes late and when we don't it flipping arrives unwelcomed.  Look at me the month after my tx failed my AF was 35 days, I had only done a home test because clinic doesn't do blood tests so I carted myself off there for a blood test to rule out uncertainty, the moment I got back to work after the appt it arrived.

Easiest thing in the world to say stop thinking about it, 'cos we've all been there and know how it feels (and hate people telling us this) but try and push it out of your mind.


----------



## CookieSal

I know you are 100% right. My main issue is that I am a planner and I want to know when I will be able to start - even if it is still a few weeks off, I want to know so that I can plan my life and my work schedule.  Uncertainty doesn't work for me.  Also I have read that the first AF after a lap is hideous and I would rather get it over with  

Want to stay in bed today but with the boys coming over I cannot be a complete hermit.  

Are you watching the match at home?  Got everything crossed for you for Monday. xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Sally, I'm wondering how I've responded, especially as the drug is new to me.

I know Sally and unfortunately this process has lots of uncertainty all the way along.  I had two dates pencilled in for EC and didn't know until last Monday which one it's probably going to be.  That was bothering me with giving my notice etc as I couldn't leave it until last minute to hand it in.  I hate not having a deffo plan too but sometimes these things are out of our control   

I may sneak off shopping while the match is on


----------



## PMA

ok i have to tried to upload a picture but it keeps crashing anything special i need to do?


----------



## PMA

Done Yummmy!

it was mini choc muffins, mini buns and mini chocs all white or milk choc with white and normal maltesers on toop mmm i love maltesers


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks PMA, what an extraordinary cake


----------



## CookieSal

WOW!  That is a cake and a half!


----------



## kara76

hiya all

how are you all?

im ok , hoping the next few days will go past quick


----------



## CookieSal

I bet you are - by this time next week the waiting will be over and you will hopefully be sitting there smiling    

I'm alright, enjoyed the rugby        Fed up of this stupid light bleeding which should either become a proper AF or bog off quite frankly, it's driving me potty.    Am drinking enough water to sink a battleship in the hope I can flush out the Prostap and get my body back on track.


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Girls,

Kara, hi I bet you wish you could sleep 'til next weekend.  How is your Dad these days?

I popped to Talbot Green for a nosey round the shops but gave up halfway.  I'm so tired all the time lately, does Menopur do that Kara?  I didn't notice the tiredness on Puregon.  

Sally, hope your babysitting goes well tonight.  Is your sister still in hospital?


----------



## CookieSal

Sorry you're feeling a bit whacked Andi - these drugs really aren't a lot of fun are they!    Are you able to have a quiet evening?

The boys are being as good as gold....the pair of them have been playing on Nintendos for about 2 hours now!  

Yes my sister is still in hospital - it's likely she will be in for a few months.  I went in to see her last week and she looked pretty rubbish to be honest.


----------



## kara76

andi

stimm made me so tired too, your body is doing alot 

sal

hope your sister get well sooner rather than later


----------



## popsi

kara -- i bet time feels like its standing still for you, but this time next week you will get your BFP

Andi - Sorry your not feeling too well hun, these drugs play havoc with our bodies !! they are horrible

Sal - glad your nephews are enjoying bless, I did not know your sister was in hospital, sorry to hear that and to hear she will be there for some time, she must be very ill, you poor thing you have a lot on your mind at moment

And xxxx


----------



## popsi

Morning Girls,

Hope we are all ok today, its been very quiet on here on the weekend.

Good luck with the scan Andi xx

Will post more later

And xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Andrea

How is the hair?


----------



## popsi

Andi

Its ok, only a trim done, but feels much tidier now !! what time is your appointment today ?

Love and   

Andrea x


----------



## kara76

good luck andi with your scan


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks girls,

Scan was 10.30 or more like 11.30 by the time I was seen.

Got about 9 follies between 12-17mm.  There were a few more that they didn't measure or count and I'm hoping they'll catch up by Friday. 

Two more days left in work then I'm hoping to put my feet up a little.  These stimms are really making me tired this time.

PMA how are doing sweetie?

Monkeymind, how was your scan today?  What time were you there?

Kara, not long to go now hun, how are you feeling?

Hi to everyone else, how are you all?


----------



## ANDI68

Scan appt changed to Thursday now and Menopur reduced to 300


----------



## monkeymind

Hi, 

I was there 9.45 but didn't get called by the nurse until about 10.20/30 ish, I was most prob in the waiting room when you were there. It's strange, I look around and wonder who's who from this forum!! Anyway, had scan all fine no lining to be seen...not surprised after 7 months D/R! Then I had a lesson on how to inject Menopur....Oh My God!!!!  My head was buzzing after that, Thank Goodness I don't have to start until next Tuesday because I don't know how I'm going to get my head around injecting 5 vials of Menopur a night. My husbands off to New York on the 10th for a week hence why I stay on the Suprecur another week, he booked it last year hoping that the tx would have been earlier, but no, it's slap bang in the middle, never mind, I am a bit peeved that he's away and I have to be here injecting alone   but it's too late for him to cancel because he's taking students, at least he's here for the main tx...well he has to be really because I'm having ICSI!  

Does anyone else feel rushed when they are at the clinic?
Every time I seem to have an appointment I feel that I'm holding the doctors/nurses up and taking to much of their time by asking questions etc, I'm new to all of this tx and it's a lot to take in and go through and I just want to know whats what and be clear on each stage I'm going through but I do feel they want you out the door asap, I know they are so busy...especially this morning, but I hope it's not like that when it comes to the rest of the tx. Sorry for the moan but I had a very bad start when I first attended the appointments at the clinic last year and I was very concerned about the communication there so now I just want to feel confident in my tx and care there.

Bye for now, I'm sure I'll be asking you all more questions as time goes on.xx


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Monkeymind, we were probably there together.  I was sitting outside the room in the corridor with my sister.  They did ask Sheila to do a Menopur training for someone, it could have been you.  

I have sometimes felt rushed there, to be honest I've learned more from FF.  When it's your first time you need to ask many questions.  I've always thought they could do a DO's and DON'Ts leaflet for patients, surely that would save their time on the phone and unnecessary patients anxiety.  They must get asked the same questions repeatedly.

Today I had to go back to Clinic after leaving as I needed more syringes and needles and forgot whilst I was there because I felt rushed, it is always very busy in Clinic.

The team are very good though and my experience of EC and ET was good.

I was a little fazed at the start of the Menopur and have got the hang of it now.  You'll be fine by the time your DH goes away.  You're on 375 iu of Menopur?

Ask away, someone will be able to give you the answer.


----------



## kara76

well done both

the secret is not to let them rush you lol, the clinic does seem to be a little rushed but i was very pleased with the new way of doing ec, its very relaxed once you get to that stage

i find it quite sad that they are so very busy

i would love to work there and im sure they must do loads of over time lol

i miss my fave nurse debs the ozzy, haven't really gelled with the others, lyndon the head embryoilist is my fave so so caring


----------



## monkeymind

Hi Andi68,
I was sitting in the waiting room then went for a scan and yes Sheila was then called to show me the ropes. I asked if there was a leaflet to take away with me re the instructions on how to prepare and inject the Menopur but they don't have one, I think it would be a good thing to have, like you say they are most probably asked the same questions all the time.
Glad I'm not the only one who feels rushed there,
Bye for now.


----------



## ANDI68

I agree Kara, Lydon replies to emails


----------



## kara76

the man is a star and has been such a great help to me

just hoping this one works, im 14 days post ec today


----------



## ANDI68

OMG Kara ... 5 days to go!!!!


----------



## kara76

yeah almost there


----------



## kara76

btw 4 days of you dont count today or test day lol

anything to make it less


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Kara

only 5 days to go now hun, are you feeling ok and positive


Good luck sweetie

love 

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68

Kara ... we need you to set the BFP trend this year


----------



## kara76

i hope and hope i will be starting a trend

please please please

having some right ovary pain, but this means noting


----------



## ANDI68

no pressure Kara


----------



## CookieSal

You stay strong and positive Kara - we are all sending you as much     as we can muster.


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Sally,

Hope you're staying positive too hunni


----------



## CookieSal

Hi chick

My reflexologist keeps me positive...I had an appointment with her last night and left thinking - "Well of course my tx will work" LOL

Hope you're doing OK....are you still calm?  Bet finishing work will help... it makes such a difference when you can sleep in etc.  I am working from home today and stayed in bed til 9:30 - feel so much better for it.  Now I can get on with working in my PJs in the comfort of my own home with my moggies  

Sx


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Sorry was not about yesterday ! internet was not working   i was not a happy bunny at all !! but my DH spent a few hours on the phone today and now its working  

Andi -- thats great news you have a lovely lot of follies going on there honey, keep that tummy nice and warm now and drink lots of water, and protein and you will surely be your 2nd BFP (after Kara !)

Kara -- not long at all now, i bet your wishing every hour away  

Sally -- I have just been for reflexology too, its lovely and makes me relax too, I am jealous of you working in your P.J.'s LOL !!

Monkey -- kara is right DO NOT be rushed !! thats what they are there for, and in my experience they are really great and they dont mind at all (its us that think we have to be quick !)


Right off to do some work now

Love to all

Andrea xx


----------



## CookieSal

Hiya And

Can't believe your countdown - almost within 2 weeks now - where did those days go?  

I had a lovely day - reading boring paperwork and all that kind of thing is so much more pleasant when you are sitting in the conservatory enjoying the sunshine with your moggies by your side.    I am being very good on the water drinking front.  Got a few more gulps and will have done my 2 litres for the day.  Got a colleague from the midlands coming down tomorrow to work with me for 2 days.  She does the same job as me and so we have become good friends over the years so she will be staying with us rather than in a hotel - hence I will probably not get online.

Kara - are you counting in hours now chick?  I know I would be but then I am terrible for countdowns and anything that will help make it feel that time is passing faster.

Andi - How are you feeling babe?

Monkey, Crazy, Nicki & everyone else - are you all OK?


----------



## siheilwli

A very quick hi girls. I'm starting on my down regging next Monday. Only had our follow up today, so it's all a bit of a whirlwind, and I'll have to be on the phone to my friendly pharmacist tomorrow to try and get a cheap rate on my drugs! Unfortunately a friend of mine who's a pharmacist had promised to sell them at cost to me, but she's away on a long holiday till the end of March! But I'm quite excited that I'm starting up again. My dosage of Menopur has been upped... so here' hoping for lots of lovely eastery eggs! 

Catch up with you all later. Good luck Kara.
C
x


----------



## CookieSal

Wishing you loads of luck with it. x


----------



## popsi

Hiya Cat

Great to have you back  

Great news that your starting again so soon !! i am not until July   taking part in the trial they are running at moment for poor responders so thats the soonest I can get to EC.

What dose of medication are you on now.

Sal -- I know I am counting down the small milestones still LOL, not long for your follow up either, what will they be deciding then chick

Watching ladette to lady now and crying at the speaches !! how sad am I lol 

And xx


----------



## siheilwli

Popsi - I think it's 375 (last one was 225) Menopur.  The trial sounds good - do you mind the wait? I have rather enjoyed getting my life back without thinking of IVF matters since December.

Anyone doing any reflexology / acupuncture with treatment? I'm looking for recommendations in Cardiff. I'm half in London, half in Cardiff, so want practitioners in both places for crucial times. My reflexologist in London won't treat me during my tx, just beforehand to level out my hormones - is this usual?  Does IVF Wales recommend any acupuncturists at all?
C
x


----------



## popsi

Cat

I am going to be on 450 of menopur (as I have been labelled a poor responder!!) No i guess i dont mind the wait really, I think it will do us good to be normal for a few months to be honest, so the enforced wait is a good thing (well thats what I think today, tomorrow it be another story as changes on a daily basis) and Janet Evans assured me I was still young  , !!! (dont feel it LOL)

I have reflexology which I love, and am going to have acupuncture on day of ET before and after the ET (this is whats recommended in the german protocol) Ivf wales recommend www.thenaturalhealthandfertilityclinic.com, thats where I am going as its by the hospital

And xx


----------



## kara76

its great you dont have to wait to start again

are they trying anything new this cycle?


----------



## monkeymind

Hi Girls,
How are you all?
I've had a bad day, lots of   and then someone close to me really, really upset me.
Anyway, went for my acupuncture and wanted to let siheilwli.....love the name by the way....know that I see Jackie at the clinic that popsi posted, there are a three women there who do acupuncture to choose from.
Hope that I'll feel better tomorrow  

One more thing, does anyone else get such awful bruising from injecting? my tummy looks such a mess!


----------



## kara76

i dont bruise but ive had tons of practice


----------



## kara76

how long did you have to wait til your follow up? the usual 6 weeks?


----------



## ANDI68

It's getting busier now ladies.

Fell asleep on sofa tonight, it's what I do most nights these days  I'm so tired all the time. Having noticeable sore ( . ) ( . )'s this week too.

Welcome back Siheilwli, good luck with starting your D/R next week. I see one of the therapists from the Whitchurch Clinic too but I see her at Cowbridge.

Andrea, have you started your acu yet?

Monkeymind  I'm sory you're upset hun, I hope you get to make it up and put it behind you. Last thing you need is upset right now  My tummy is like camouflage and it's quite sore at the moment too. Wait 'til you get to do two jabs a day 

PMA, hope you're okay, when's your scan?

Kara, OMG it's Wednesday!!!   

Sally, enjoy your time with your work mate. Hope you don't get FF withdrawal 

Has anyone gained weight with Menopur? I don't know if it's the extra protein I've been eating but I've gained a couple of pounds, I didn't gain any weight on tx with Puregon though.

Last day of work today for almost a month, can't wait to get some lie ins.

Microwave blew up last night  ... another expensive!! Car at garage today ... another expense ... new crown at Dentist ... another expense. Maybe I can't really afford to go sick. I'm having one of those times Andrea did when her floor flooded and iron blew up 

Scouse, Crazy, Nikki ​


----------



## popsi

Hiya Girls

Andi - OMG !! you are having one of my times LOL! but dont worry they are over very quickly  . Wow its your last day today, then a month of lie ins it will do you good after all the stress of the last few weeks, enjoy take it easy and dont worry about the expenses they have a way of working themselves out. 

I am not having acu until day of ET as this is what Jackie at the clinic said is all i REALLY need unless I want it for relaxation and as I have reflexology did not really, and a 100 mile round trip to her would not be very relaxing ! so going for that at moment, but things may change !

Monkey -- my tummy was VERY brused, but i bruise really easily so dont worry its normal some of us do and some dont (mine got a bit better as time went on and I got used to doing them)

Sal-- enjoy your few days with your workmate love, it will be good to relax (but us FF will miss you  )

Kara -- OMG its nearly here for you    

RIght best get to the delightful place they call work  

And xx


----------



## siheilwli

Thanks for all the info about acu / reflexology - I'll look into booking myself in. This time we're doing ICSI rather than IVF after the palava last time (no fertilisation, probs with sperm). 
As for bruising, I've never had huge bruising, just the sort of small patch here and there. It did look like camouflage!!!! 

I saw that Debs the Ozzie had gone back to Oz, any other changes since I was there last? I always saw the other Debs.
C
x


----------



## kara76

silheilwi

how long did you wait for your follow up?


----------



## siheilwli

I chose to wait longer than needed for my follow up - in the end it was about 2 months, because I was working on a hectic schedule, and didn't want to think about it until Feb. Don't know if they could have seen me sooner, cos I didn't ask.
C
x


----------



## kara76

i did the same last time

but you were allowed to start straight away?


----------



## siheilwli

Yes, I'm starting (self funding) on day 21 - which is Monday.  Is that unusual?
Cat
x


----------



## kara76

no its not just checking

we self funded this cycle..good luck


----------



## PMA

Hi LAdies,

Sorry i haven't posted for a while i have been away with work so i had to do the injections all by myself!

welcome Cat good luck with the d/regging 
Kara76  sending you lots of      hope you are keeping well.

Popsi hope you are doing ok 

Andi68 Hi i hope you are and the stimming is ok, my scan is the 4th - i haven't had af yet although i can feel some pains - but god know what they are!!!

Monkeymind I don't get bruising from d/regging injections - although i have really bad constipation (tmi) from the metformin - "normal" people get the opposite and lose weight! so i have lots of padding - god know's what it will be like when i start stimming 

cookiesal hope you recovery is going well and well done for drinking lots of water 

lots of  and  to you all and anyone i have missed


----------



## kara76

andi

good luck tomorrow with your scan


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Kara, I'm wondering how big they're gonna be now .. will soon know.  Sending you heaps of                                  
                                      
       

I hope you're not tempted to test early  


PMA, my AF came the Thurs before my scan on the following Monday, all was okay.


It was my last day at work today, feeling a little sad now    I will miss the people.  Had some lovely cards and gifts too.


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andi68

How are you, hoope your feeling ok, how did your last day go love, did they get you anything for leaving present - Poor you feeling tired all of the time, just think how worth it will all be when you get your BFP soon though hun, good luck for next scan hope you got some nice big juicy eggies.

PM me whenever you want to mind, okay        

Take care,Speak soon

crazybabe

~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hi Kara

How are you feeling hun, can't believe it's wednesday already - not long to wait now love.

I will keep everything crossed for you - Not a pretty sight

Take care, keep in touch

Love

crazybabe

  to everyone else I have missed - Sorry

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Crazybabe,

I had a really manic day actually, a payroll software programme decided to give up the ghost today and cause problems, the day didn't run that smoothly, but it's over now.  I managed to squeeze in a long lunch at the Harvester with ppl from work and had some nice prezzies before I left so all in all a productive day  

Hope you're looking forward to your appt next week.  Will it be another cleaning weekend hun?


----------



## PMA

Andi68

good luck with the scan


----------



## kara76

leaving after a long timeis bound to be hard

god today is going so quick and im scared now of testing


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andi68

Well I have kept on top of things all week so I won't have to go made cleaning all weekend - I am going out for a meal on friday - my late birthday meal - and pay day     so I have booked half day friday, may go and get my nail's done and I want to go and buy a top to wear if I can find one that is.  Waht prezzies did you have from people at work - something nice I hope, you will be able to enjoy some nice long lie in's now for a while and relax, that will be so nice for you, you deserve it.

I am looking forward to our meeting with SW next week, a few people on the adoption thread have said how nice the SW we are seeing is, so that means a lot - better than the other miserable one we saw.

Take care, when did you say your next scan is babes - sorry I forgot, I do so much talking - as you know I forget half of what I'm told.

Speak soon

Love

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68

Aww Kara, my heart goes out to you hun      Tomorrow you are busy also, it'll be here before you know it.  Have you bought your hpt's yet?

Thanks PMA

Crazy, scan is tomorrow ... yep you do forget


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andi68

Yes I thought it was tomorrow, aw good luck love, hope everything is fine and lots of big juicy follies

take care,
let me know how you get on okay

love
crazybabe


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Just a really quick one tonight as having an early night 

Andi--- good luck tomorrow hun, i am sure you will have lots and lots of lovely juicy eggs when they scan you, WOW what a new beginning a new job for you and a lovely family on the way    , remember to update us tomorrow, (I will sneak on in work as working in the Port Talbot office tomorrow and am there on my own so take advantage LOL!)

Crazy --- have a good night on Friday, spoil and pamper yourself. x

Kara -- only 3 more sleeps now !! and you will get that BFP i am sure x

Sal -- hope your having a nice time too x

PMA, cat and all you other girlies, take care, will post more tomorrow

Andrea xx


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks girls,

My follies are still growing well, they measured about 19 today.  9 on one and 10 on the other ovary, one side has bigger ones than the other, which were smaller on Monday.  Menopur is reduced again today and less again tomorrow and Saturday. Waiting for confirmation of EC now, have to call tomorrow to find out.

I had to nip to the loo during the scan today, she couldn't see one ovary because of my bladder.  I went to the loo when I got to the hospital, how flipping quick your bladder fills up.

I saw an ex workmate today in town, WOW baby belly or what.  I didn't have that jealous feeling I sometimes get but rubbed her bump for some baby dust to rub off on me.  She looked really tired, bless.

My first day as a lady of leisure today, it's been busy.  Had appointment at Clinic first thing, I bought a new microwave, nipped into town to get two pairs of shoes re-tipped .. need to save money now I can't just bin them.  I went to the cemetery to put flowers on my grandparents grave, got home and did the usual housework    I feel I want to clean and clean as I'm hoping to be out of action next week.

Hope you're all doing well girls.

Got docs appt tomorrow to go on sick.


Sending lots of PMA to Kara


----------



## kara76

great news huni


----------



## popsi

Andi --- WOW !! thats great news the menopur must be working its magic !! let us know when you here about EC, are you feeling uncomfortable at all ?

Kara -- Only tomorrow to go now, how are you feeling any   signs yet   (i know its too early really !)

To everyone else Hi  

Right been for a nice walk so off to have some chicken and pasta now and lots of hot chilli sauce 

And x


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks girls,

I did have a niggle on my left side last night but I haven't really had any ovary discomfort.  I know I've gained a few pounds and sometimes I feel a little full in my clothes but goodness knows what I'm gonna feel like Sunday after the HCG   I ballooned last time  

I'm feeling a litte constipated though (TMI sorry) it must be all that protein

Enjoy your pasta Andrea x


----------



## kara76

try some fibregel hun that will move it

ive had a tiny bit of spotting today so just praying now


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Kara

Are you okay hun, hopefully the spotting comes to nothing hun - have you did any tests yet, I hope ans pray that everything will be ok for you babes.

Take care

good luck for test

love

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

haen't done any test yet


----------



## popsi

Kara

From what I have read, spotting is very common at this stage no matter what the outcome    

Lots of love

Andrea x


----------



## CookieSal

Evening all

Kara - just been catching up with your diary over on FZ - praying all is well for you xxx

Andi - Hope you're feeling strong and positive - not so long to go now x

Popsi - How are you doing chick? x

Crazy - it's your appointment next week isn't it?  Keeping my fingers crossed that it goes well x

PMA - How's life treating you babe? x

I've had a reasonable day, just been to see my sister in hospital which was not particularly fun    Really glad tomorrow is Friday as I am ready for the weekend.  We're going to the Blues game on Saturday - AAAAALLLLLLFFFFIIIIEEEE!!!!  

Love and   to everyone.


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Sal

How are you, yes I am glad it's friday tomorrow to I am ging out for a meal tomorrow a late birthday meal, with DH, family and friends - I am looking forward to it and I get paid - so I have booked half day off work, may pamper myself and treat myself to a new top.

Yes our appointment is on Thursday next week - We are looking forward to it to be honest, hope things start to move soon.

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## popsi

Sal

Hiya sweetie, I am ok thanks, glad its friday tomorrow  , I just love the weekend, off out for a meal on Saturday evening for mothers day (with my mum obviously   and John) and then she coming up on Sunday evening and we having a takeaway (as an only child I have to spoil her LOL, as she does me  ) my dad died 6 years ago so I like to make things a little special.

Sorry to hear your hospital visit was not fun love, but it never is when people you love are unwell xx hope she gets better real soon. How is Karen ? hope you enjoy the rugby tomorrow (and Alfie of course) thats what my little nephew is called !! he is cute too LOL

Right off now as DH going to work, so best go and say bye bye lol

And xxxxx


----------



## CookieSal

Crazy - glad it's almost time for your appt.  It will be so exciting when things start to move.  

And - sounds like you have a nice little weekend planned.  Karen is fine, tired though because she is working too hard but that's nothing new. LOL  I LOVE the name Alfie and keep adding it into our proposed name for a baby boy but she won't have it     I'm still working on her though  

I have no idea what to get my mum for mother's day - I even resorted to asking her if there was anything she would like but she just said "Oh I don't want anything love" - Helpful, Not!  So far I have got her a small tin of jelly beans - similar to Jelly Bellys - and that's it!


----------



## kara76

good luck with your trigger andi


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Kara


----------



## CookieSal

Not long now babe - good luck with it x


----------



## popsi

Good Luck Andi chick xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Girls ... need all the luck I can get my hands on


----------



## kara76

if there is any flipping justice it has to be you this time.....

IVF is full of ups and downs but try and hold on to that PMA hunni.....


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks for your support Kara, even when you're down you're always here for others


----------



## kara76

it cause i know what its like, ivf can be lonely....i feel alone but im making plans now


----------



## popsi

Kara honey, whats your next plan on this long road ! xxx plans are good gives you something to focus on, you will get what you want someway I am positive xx

This gonna be my last IVF then adoption next time x


----------



## ANDI68

It's difficult to know whether people want space or not.  Yes, plans give you focus 

Keep strong Kara


----------



## kara76

well at the moment im sorting quesitons for follow up

gona ask for a hysterscopy * spelling* and go from there

we have 3 frosties , money wise the most it will be is 2 fet and 1 fresh, i just feel that there must be a reason as to why.

once i have all my questions i will post um up


----------



## ANDI68

What is a hysterscopy Kara?  Sorry for ignorance


----------



## kara76

its a telescope type thing they use to check inside your womb


----------



## ANDI68

Hope you can get some answers hun 

Just heard the weather forecast Kara .... flipping snow for Monday .. what did I tell you    I'm stressing now


----------



## kara76

lol that made me smile

leave early hun

it will be fine

trust me and please txt me


----------



## ANDI68

I know Kara ... it's the least of my worries  

Did anyone feel like AF was coming the day afte the HCG?  I didn't feel this last time


----------



## CookieSal

Good luck for tomorrow chick..... just ensure you pack a spade in the car in case DH needs to clear your route    Don't be worrying, BBC weather is only predicting hail showers for tomorrow. xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Sally, you always bring a smile to my face


----------



## popsi

Andi 

Good luck for tomorrow sweetie, dont worry about the weather it says only chance in the west, and your not going there ! so it will be fine, but I agree with Sal, take a spade just in case     

Let us know how it goes love, what time you having EC

And xx


----------



## CookieSal

Ladies, what are you up to?  I am Grumpy McGrumpy today!!!


----------



## popsi

Sal.. sorry your feeling like that honey  , i am ironing and making wedding invitations, i think my DH has your grumpy mcgrumpy head on, so I have sent him for a walk with the dog LOL (think he has a hangover !!) roll on tomorrow when Fishing season starts and I can send him to the river when he is bored LOL !!

And xx


----------



## CookieSal

Ahhh, nothing that won't come out in the wash, or when the horrible Prostap leaves me.    I'm just getting more and more impatient by the day - I want normality back.  xx


----------



## miriam7

hi girls...hope you dont mind me gatecrashing your thread..i have been snooping for months  i am a bit behind andrea i should be having fet next monday if all goes to plan and my 3 frosties make it, good luck to all of you...how you feeling today kara?


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andi68

How are you feeling today love, hope your okay, good luck for EC tomorrow I will be thinking of you  we probably won't have snow and if we do it will only be a sprinkling, so don't worry about it you will be fine.

Let me know how you get on okay, text or post me, I'm always here for you whenever you need a chat ok.

Take care and     

Love

crazybabe



How are you feeling today Kara - Hope your okay,


----------



## PMA

Hi all

can't write personals tonight in laws staying. Just wanted to say good luck andi68 will be thinking on you and sending lots of 

the   turned up last night and woke me twice in the night with really bad pains,  so although i am glad she is her i wish she easn't so evil!

i hope everyone is ok and will write tomorrow

lots of  

xx


----------



## ANDI68

I just lost my message ... arggh!!

Miriam, welcome to the board and good luck with the thaw, hopefully we'll be on the 2WW together

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F3%255F36%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Thanks for all your well wishes girls.

I struggled today with my swollen belly. We went out to look for a new freezer then ended up having food out ... it was nice to take advantage of not having to get back to take the drugs. Anyway, the meal was pants and we ended up in Porthcawl getting an icecream but I couldn't walk far as my jeans were making me feel uncomfortable, it's been getting bigger as the day has gone on  I wonder how many eggs I have.

Sorry you're not feeling 100% Sally and PMA sorry about the dreadful cramps, at least it's here and you can look toward your scan now.

Kara, sending you a big 

Hi to everyone else .... Nikki, Scouse, Crazybabe, Popsi and anyone I've forgotten.

EC is at 9.45 am


----------



## CookieSal

Hope you have dozens of beautiful follies Andi, will be thinking of you. xxx

Welcome Miriam, wishing you lots of luck with your frosties.

PMA - sorry to hear about your cramps sweetie, hope the pain eases off so you can have a good night's sleep tonight.

Crazy - how are you doing chick?  It's your appt this week isn't it?  *Fingers crossed*

Kara, Popsi - big hugs to you both.    

Have a good evening xxx


----------



## miriam7

thanks ladies  ,does anyone know what the chances are of the embryos making it through the thawing process


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Sal

How are you chick- yes we got our appointmnet with SW on Thursday afternoon (Late) I am looking forward to it, I don't know why but I just got a good feeling about it.

Hope you have had a good weekend and keeping okay.

Speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## monkeymind

Hi All, just got in after being out and about all day and just wanted to wish Andi68 good luck for tomorrow, 
Nos Da,
xx


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Girls .... getting anxious now


----------



## miriam7

andi try not to worry i know its easier said than done .. in 12 hours time it will be over with so you better get some sleep


----------



## ANDI68

I know I'm just thinking about going.  Did you find out anything about thawing?


----------



## ANDI68

Miriam what was the drug process for your cycle?  You've been doing it as long as me, I started 2 Feb.  I thought FET didn't take as long cos you don't have to stim do you?


----------



## miriam7

not found out yet bout thawing but im guessing kara might know! ive been on suprecur since 7th and taking prognove (estradiol) since last fri 22nd , ive got a nice bruised pot belly!


----------



## popsi

Andrea

Good luck honey xx thinking of you and all your lovely juicy eggs xx let us know how it went when you feel up to it chick xxx   

Everyone else sorry not been around much the weekend had a very      time for some reason, my eyes are all swollen this morning.. thank god for concealer !!! love to you all xx Sal I hope your feeling better honey


Andrea xxxx


----------



## siheilwli

Hi everyone,

Andi good luck.  
Andrea - sorry you had a crummy weekend  

In work, so I'll do more of the personals later - without having to worry about the open plan!!!  

I'm starting the suprecur tonight. Does it need to be kept in the fridge? I have always kept it in the fridge in the past, but I suspect I might not have to.  Planning to do an 8pm jab, which is later than before, but with late shift I thought this might be better.
C
x


----------



## monkeymind

Hi,

I've been on Suprecur two weeks now and yes I was told to keep in the fridge after opening and discard after it's been open for 14 days.


----------



## kara76

miriam7 said:


> thanks ladies  ,does anyone know what the chances are of the embryos making it through the thawing process


about 70% make the thaw but ivf wales freeze in a different way and im told this is better...so out of three you should get 2 but of course there is a risk on none making it...rare of curse

they will thaw in the morning and call you and then replace

good luck all

will check the board more later, boss is sat behind me
im gona be working extra hours now to afford the next go


----------



## kara76

yes keep suprecur in the fridge

i always make sure i use every drop lol


----------



## siheilwli

Thanks for the info. I got my drugs from ADS rather than the hospital pharmacy. I was hoping to get it from a pharmacist friend for cost, but she's off in New Zealand on hols, so instead I got it delivered by courier, I was pleasantly surprised with the cost, I thought it was going to be MUCH more expensive. (Ended up £638 for 3 bottles suprecur & 50 amps of menopur)  The only thing was it didn't come refrigerated, and the drugs company said I didn't have to cool it.  It's such a shame I had a nearly full bottle from the last cycle that I can't use!  I'm always paranoid about using the very last drop of the menopur too!


----------



## kara76

most drugs companies keep them on the shelf so don't worry too much

thats a good price

it will fly by now


----------



## popsi

Cat

WOW thats a great price ! what dose of menopur are you on ?

Just a quickie now as I am in work (and should not be on FF !!) any news from Andrea ??

Lots of love will peep on and off this afternoon,   and post more tonight !!

And xxx


----------



## siheilwli

It's definitely worth asking for a prescription to take outside the hospital and shop around for prices. I'm on 375 of menopur this time (up from 225 I think last time)


----------



## CookieSal

Anyone heard from Andi yet??


----------



## popsi

Sal

No nothing at all, bit concerned now ! hope things are ok, i expect she is just tired 

Hope your ok sal, why do mondays come round so quick !! how are you feeling now chick, any sign of AF ??

Cat -- you have saved a fortune compared to clinic prices ! i am going to be on 450 a day of menopur, so will need 60 amps which is not much more than yours !!  will check out ADS (after seeing if my gp will fund it first !)

And xx


----------



## siheilwli

Popsi - definitely check them out if you have to pay the cost yourself - they deliver to your door, and all you need is to get the clinic to give you a private prescription rather than the one you take to the inhouse pharmacy.  Even my pharmacist said that he can't get the menopur so cheaply, and he asked me for their number so that he can see if he can get it through them in future!! I also got a quote from an independent pharmacy as well - worth shopping around girls! Although its a bit odd to find yourself haggling for drugs!


----------



## popsi

Cat -- I will have a good search around all the "dealers" !! lol -- OMG your DRing now love, have a feeling that this will be your turn   (just gutted that I am not due yet would have been good to meet up there and have a chat now i "know" you LOL)

Spooks -- welcome, dont worry where you post, we all post everywhere on this board LOL ! if in doubt go to general chit chat, but i am in feb/march and not cycling till July !! as taking part in DHEA trial at ivf wales, but we are a friendly bunch to pop in everywhere (i do  )

Andrea xx


----------



## kara76

i have heard from andi

see if ok, i will leave her share her news but no need to worry


----------



## siheilwli

T- 15minutes. First jab at 8pm!!!! Weirdly I've been dreading it, but I'm sure after tonight I'll just be back in the swing of things. I don't feel organised at the mo.... needles in different bags, all over the house etc.  Anyway, see you later

Spooks - definitely keep posting here! 

Kara - good to hear that all was ok with Andi.

C
xxx


----------



## CookieSal

Phew, thanks Kara - glad to know she is OK.

Spooks - welcome!!  As Andrea said, we post all over the place here. 

Ladies - you crack me up with your drug dealer talk... Good luck with your jab Cat.

Hope you've all had a good Monday.  I have been less of a misery guts today - fortunately for all around me.  Still no sign of the damn witch.  I celebrated the arrival of 2 spots on my face as it might mean my hormones are kicking in - naturally this does mean I am now venturing very firmly into     territory!!!

Off to London tomorrow - the first of 2 trips this week.  Thankfully I'm going with my boss so get to travel in luxury.


----------



## siheilwli

Operation human pin cushion completed! Yup... here we go again girls!


----------



## ANDI68

Sorry Girls, I was about to post and my computer shut down    Just finished reading the posts.  WOW there's a few of us now isn't there.

We got 9 eggs today ... I'm very pleased but still very anxious at the fertilisation outcome.

Sedation was much better today, I don't rememer much, I wasn't even awake for the specculum experience.   The anaesthatist *spelling* (sedator  ) was a man.

Had some drama when getting there, a bottle of water had tipped over in my bag wetting my dressing gown ... I thought what a great start!

I slept a few hours this afternoon but still have some discomfort tonight, so won't be hanging around for long here.

Andrea, hope you're feeling better today.

Cat, hope your 1st jab goes well.

Have some fun in London Sally

Hi Spooks, welcome back

Kara, hope your first day wasn't too hard hun

Hi Crazy, Scouse, Nikki, Monkeymind, Miriam and anyone I've missed


----------



## siheilwli

Andi - great news about the eggs. Hope they fertilise and grow for you.  

Just running myself a bath... with a celebratory gin and bitter lemon (it's my 3rd cycle, so I've decided there's going to be no deprivation of anything this time - just moderation)!  I've re-named it my fertility cocktail - so IECHYD DA!

C
x


----------



## CookieSal

Well done Andi - glad it went well and it's all over.  Relax and look after yourself hunni. xxx


----------



## popsi

Andi

Just to let you know again CONGRATULATIONS on your 9 lovely juicy eggs, take care and be spoiled

Andrea xx

all you other girlies sorry not had much time to come on tonight, seems that everyone has decided this weekend to get married !! gone mental with stationery orders (dont know if it has anything to do with the leap year !!) so been snowed under with emails !!!

well they promised snow in Neath but guess what its Raining    

Night all    to everyone x

And xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Kara

Hope your 01st day back went ok- Hope your feeling ok, feel free to pm me anytime your need a chat or a sholder to cry on ok - I know it's very difficult to get on and move forward but sometimes this is best so that you can plan toward the next step.

take care

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

andi

good luck with the call


----------



## PMA

Morning Ladies

Andi68 thats fab news i hope you are felling ok and looking forward to the ET
Cookiesal i hope the hormones are kicking in and that the   turns up soon and is nicer than she was to me   hope the trip goes ok.

Cat i hope you enjoyed your bath and G &T sounds yum!
Popsi i hope you are keeping well  
Spooks welcome  
Kara i hope you a feeling ok  
Hi to everyone else  

As for me had my scan this morning and i am to start 150 puregon tonight!  
I am away with work tonight so having to pack all the drugs and do them by myself  
I'm sure i will be fine

lots of love

xx


----------



## ANDI68

Great news with your scan PMA,  good luck with the stimms


Thanks for your well wishes girls

It's Dejavu again for me ... only 1 fertilised, we're gutted  

I'm praying that it makes it to transfer tomorrow.


----------



## popsi

Andi honey    but try to be positive as over on the November/December board when i had my last IVF (and none fertilsed) there were quite a few girls with only one and they are all pregnant now !! (this is for real i swear !! i was amazed) so its quality not quantity that counts love, i know you must be feeling awful but keep strong your little embie needs you xx did you have ICSI love xx 

Andrea xx


----------



## ANDI68

Yes I had ICSI this time and 7 out of the 9 eggs were mature.  Embryologist doesn't know why this has happened again when our eggs and sperm appeared okay.

I really can't believe this has happened again .... it's like a bad dream


----------



## kara76

hunni

we have had a chat via txt and im praying your embryo makes transfer

hugs


----------



## ANDI68

I know I should be pleased that we have a chance .. and I am .. it's just gutting after having so many follies, eggs and then get poor fertilisation.  I know most transfers are done with the best embryos, I'm just praying our little one makes it and gets to be transferred.

I'm suffering with bloatedness still, I can't get into my clothes.  I called the clinic and nurse said as long as I'm not feeling ill or in pain and I'm passing water ok then to just keep up my fluids and protein.

Even though this happened last time and I was anxious about the outcome, deep down I was really hopeful it wouldn't happen again, I had a better cycle pshychologically and the side effects were minimal. 

Please stay strong little one


----------



## monkeymind

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Andi, stay strong and positive


----------



## miriam7

andi.. i have my fingers crossed for you too  i hope the embryos a little fighter ..


----------



## siheilwli

Andi, just look after yourself, one is good - that's all you need. I'm sure that this little embie was just absolutely the best, strongest and most determined of them all. 
C


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andi68

I am so sorry love, I know you must be gutted because of what happened last time, but you only need one and this little one will hopefully be the little fighter you so much deserve.

So have you got to call the clinic in the morning before you go to clinic for EC for them to let you know the grade/Cell etc, I wish you all the luck in the world, I hope so much that this will be the one for you.

Hold your head up high love,          

Be stay little one you have a wonderful mammy and dady waiting for you.

crazybabe


----------



## CookieSal

Andi - keeping everything crossed that this is a super embie and that it's good news from here on in.


----------



## popsi

Andi    hope your ok love, I agree with all the girls, this embie is a survivor and in 40 weeks time it will be a baby in your arms honey xx


I got to say ladies, i am losing a bit of faith with IVF wales at the moment, we are not getting any success stories at all !! i am worried now that I should think about changing clinics (to where though !!!) when I rang them today to query about my blood test (as day 2 will probably be the weekend) they were like  .. "oh well ring on friday and then maybe you can have it then.. or maybe you can have it monday .. you can come in the afternoon on Friday" but as i explained I am not allowed to eat or drink from Midnight the night before for it and with an almost 100 mile round journey did not think driving was the best plan !!!!!! argh came off the phone really really cross and stressed !!! WHAT DO I DO !!!!!!1 

Sorry rant over, hope the rest of us girls are ok xx

Lots of love 

Andxxx


----------



## popsi

Spooks honey ! yes I know you are right, we had such good care on our first time that I actually have posted a "patient comment" on their website to say what wonderful service and care we received, so I think i was just having a bad day !! and yes your right there must be loads of BFP out there too (ANDI going to be ours soon too   ) we had complications the first time round and ended up seeing 2 docs, 3 nurses and in the end janet evans who sent us for a coffee to make decisions and they were all fantastic and we were there about an hour and half !! so maybe I was unfair, just want to hear of BFP !!!! and get me treatment started !!

And xxx


----------



## popsi

Spooks honey ! you did not annoy me at all, you were exactly right !! just needed someone who understands (thats you !) to put things in perspective again   thank you xx

Well its good for you that your AF has arrived (see my rant was a good rant for you LOL it scared your AF into making an appearance which is great !!), will you be able to start DR this month now,

My blood test is because i am taking part in the DHEA trial, so want to get it right as because of the trial am delayed till july as it is, so think that gets to me sometimes as i wanna start injecting LOL !!  

Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks for all your well wishes girls.  I may try and get an early night or watch tv in bed and get a big cuddle too as I've spent all day alone.  My tummy is still bloated and uncomfortable.  I hope it'll be better tomorrow, I don't want this to stop transfer if it's going ahead.

I know you'll all say a little prayer for my embie to keep fighting ... thanks girls


----------



## CookieSal

ANDI68 said:


> I know you'll all say a little prayer for my embie to keep fighting ... thanks girls


Goes without saying sweetie. xxx

Popsi / Spooks - will one of you PLEASE rant at me then? I'm so fed up of waiting for AF - it's so bad to be moaning when from Nov - Jan I was begging for a let up to bleeding but that was different - not even real AF 

Right I am going to have a bath and get an early night as I am shattered.

Love to you all, sleep well xxxx


----------



## popsi

Sallys AF !!! I am warning you now arrive ! or you will have me and my rants to deal with !!!     !! hope this works sweetie xx

Andi . . hope you get a little rest and a nice cuddle love xx good luck for tomorrow honey, i have everything crossed for you   

Andrea xx


----------



## kara76

i have had all my tx at ivf wales and have total trust in them and will not change clinics and will get that BFP

i have heard of loads of bfp's from them

the trouble is many don't us the forum, try not to give up girls i know its hard and i will not lie it doesnt get easier well the tx part does lol

popsi i hope you get your blood test sorted they said to same to me about a day 3 test sometimes the relaxed appoach works and it all turns out well.....i do mis ozzy debs she was the best

andi thinking of you hunni


----------



## popsi

Kara

Thank you honey xx I feel really bad for my rant now ! as I know it was not really called for just sometimes it gets to us (as you all know !!) and it took me about 45 mins to get through yesterday and by then I just wanted an easy answer and did not get one so was  . But I am ok about it now and what will be will be xx 

I guess that its just been so hard on here for you all the last week that it makes us think silly things sometimes.

Yeah i know what you mean about ozzy debs she was lovely, but the other deb is really nice too (as are they all really  )

Thanks girls for putting things good for me   off to work now will cya all later 

Andx xxxx


----------



## kara76

andi

is off for transfer at noon, they have 1 at 2 cell which is prefect for this stage

good luck girl


----------



## popsi

Andi thats brilliant news, good luck for ET see its a little fighter !

kara thanks for letting us know xx


----------



## monkeymind

Morning Girls,

Did my first Menopur jab last night, took ages as every time I went to take the syringe out of the vial the suction within the bottle pulled the liquid back in...I hope it gets better with practice!
Anyway, just wanted to tell you how unwell I've been feeling since, I was up at 4am with a disgusting taste in my mouth and just felt so sick and I still feel awful and very nauseas I haven't been back to sleep because I couldn't due to feeling so unwell, is this normal? Does anyone else get this horrible sickness? Maybe it's because I've been on D/R drugs for 8 months now?

I'm so tired as I haven't been sleeping well the past few days anyway and it's making me very tearful...I broke down in my acupuncture session yesterday especially when I saw the women coming in with the little babies for baby massage, I then started weeping while I was waiting at the endo clinic at the Heath last night because a lot of pregnant women kept walking pass on their way to maternity, and now, my eldest niece has given birth to a beautiful baby girl.... the tiredness is making me so emotional.  

As I'm a newbie to tx any advice would be appreciated,
Thanks xx


----------



## siheilwli

I always get the vacuum thing with the syringes - although measuring out the dose of air into your syringe first before you put it in the vial helps.

As to sticking with IVF Wales - I'm choosing to do my tx there even though I have finally moved to London now (where most of my work was taking me). I have the pick of loads of IVF clinics here in London, and did one tx in Hammersmith (where Prof. Winston used to be), but I have to say Cardiff is just FAB - people know you by name, you're not just treated like a number, the staff are really special there, and I have complete faith in them.  It can be disappointing to see bfn's here on ff, but I guess only a tiny portion of us are on here. I do worry about things like lab condition etc, (especially after no fertilisation last time) and I have actually sent Lyndon a list of questions... just to set my mind at rest!!!!  God I feel so high maintenance sometimes!  I'm sure he won't mind though, and that's another thing to remember, how accessible most of the staff are to us.

C
xxx


----------



## kara76

C i can tell you lab conditon is great since the new lab

lyndon won't mind he is a god send to me

im hoping now for no test and to get on with a fet asap


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks for that And!    AF - hope you were listening!  Time to get in line young lady!  

Andi - glad your little embie made it through.  I have been thinking of you xx  Stay strong babe   

Monkey - sorry to hear you're having such a horrible time    I'm sorry I can't offer any advice (haven't started my tx yet) but I am sure the other ladies will have some suggestions.  Have you tried posting on Peer Support? - it's a really busy area and you should get some responses.

C - know what you mean about lots of ladies not being on FF.  Is the poster still up at the clinic?  I didn't see it last time I was there...

Kara - Not long til your follow up chick.  I know you'll have all your questions planned.  

BTW I was wondering who exactly does the different bits of tx at IVF Wales?  Will it be some of the staff I have already met?


----------



## popsi

Sal -- has AF had the cheek to not arrive yet !!!! how dare she  

Just a quickie now as off to do some invitations, when I have EC grace & arianne did it (both of whom I had seen in clinic) the nurses were different though but they were nice in there also.  Did not get to ET so dont know who does the "turkey basting" sorry !

Cya all later

And xx


----------



## CookieSal

Hmm, will be interesting then.  I am sure they will all be lovely - it would have been nice to see the familiar faces mind.  Lorraine was laughing when we went the other day for the donor counselling.  She has seen me so many times and we haven't even got started yet.  I guess I'll see them again in 2 weeks when I go for my follow up - I'm like part of the furniture.


----------



## ANDI68

PUPO Andi reporting in  

I'm in bed now resting.  Had DH to call to Argos and get me a bed lap tray on way home to take the laptop weight off my tummy.  Transfer went well, we have a grade 1, 2 cell embryo.  Lots of unanswered questions though but it seems I ovulated early AGAIN, despite doing my trigger later, and lost some follies.  More eggs were expected but that doesn't answer the poor fertilisation issue.  It seems that answers may only be found if I cycle again.

Anyway, things can't be changed now and I have to focus on keeping positive for this little fighter.

Had acu before and after transfer so I can't do any more but rest.

I had a med student in on ET today, I guess doctors have to learn don't they and I think most of the clinic have seen what's down there by now  

I was informed at the Clinic today that the first IVF baby, Louise Brown, was from a single embryo transfer. 

Still a bit bloated today but better, I managed to fit into some trousers today.

Sally, sorry your AF still hasn't arrived ...... C'MON YOU OLD WITCH!!  AF I mean, not you Sally ....    I've had EC and ET both times with Grace and she has also scanned me.  Marie did most of my scans this time and Debs did last time but she is now a Sister so he job has probably changed.  Lorraine also scanned me.  Sheila does bloods and training I think and has also been there in theatre.

Andrea, hope you're a bit more upbeat today.  Your test won't be long

Monkey, hope the jab went better tonight ..... my first few were awful, hope the tip helped.

Cat, it does make a difference when the staff know your name and you are a person rather than a number and I agree they do at IVF Wales.

Kara, not long for your follow up, I hope you're busy with your question prepping.

PMA, how's your stimms?

Miriam, are you ok?

Crazybabe, good luck for your appointment tomorrow  

Hi Spooks, Nikki, Scouse, Ness30

Don't know if any of you have seen the South Glam board, anyone at CARU thread but there's a coffee meet up being arranged.


----------



## PMA

Andi

thats great news look after yourself and lots of   to you 

will do more personals tomorrow just got back after a 5 1/2 hour car journey which isn't easy when you are drinking 3 ltrs of water 

lol to you all
xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Sal

How are you - I only just realised that your having DIUI, I had that 3 times a while back, it is much more straight forward than IVF and ICSI, you start on day 1 of cycle, and you use the Suprecur and Puregon or menopur the same time every day, there's no down regging like on IVF which is better, I didn't really get moody or anything with the 3 IUI's as it is not so much pressure on your body and your hormones don't get too messed about, you havent got to worry about the egg collection either as you just have the transfer which is just like having a smear, you lay down for 15-20 mins after then nature takes it's course throughout the 2ww.

Good Luck with your treatment sal   



crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andi68

Well done love - I am so glad the ET went well - AW a little fighter on board.

What you said about the 01st IVF baby conceived be a single embryo is true and that is the person I told you about a while back when I went to see a healer/medium, she helped Louise Brown's mother with healing and nursing etc to conceive Louise Brown, she told me the story of it when I first saw her to help me just before my IVF/ICSI in Oct.

Well you have done all you can do know love, just keep that little fighter warm and hopefully he will get snuggled up nicely for the next 9 months.          there's lots of hugs from me to you, your hubby and the little fighter.

Take care

Speak soon

Luv

crazybabe


----------



## miriam7

andi68 ..so pleased the little emryo is on board now..take it easy and get hubby to wait on you! ive been out for a pub meal ..im fine apart from a little cold im hoping it wont get any worse or has cleared by monday as want to be as healthy as possible!


----------



## kara76

miriam

what grade are your frosties hun?


----------



## miriam7

hi kara .. i hate to admit it but i haven't a clue   ..i will find out though


----------



## kara76

they must be good to be frozen, well vertified

they freeze them in a better way and so far 100% have thawed


----------



## miriam7

thats good to know...do you think it will be in my records what grade/cells they are if so i can ask friday?


----------



## kara76

yeah it will be in your notes


----------



## miriam7

ok cheers will let you know fri!


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Girls,

I'm being so lazy, I will have to force myself in the shower now.

Hoping Billie/Billy (no mates) has started snuggling in.

DH is a darling, waiter service is fab and he's testing his culinary skills.  Fishcakes and salad for lunch and I believe pasta is on the menu tonight.  He keeps wanting to feed me up with the wrong foods though ... cake and chocolate ... and it's so hard to resist.

Tummy seems less bloated today so I'm hoping it doesn't come to anything.

It's quiet on here during the day, where are you all ... AT WORK?


----------



## siheilwli

Andi
Yes at work - sneaking a quick response in.. good to know you're being spoiled! I told dh about the great gift of the laptop tray... yes I WILL expect one now! And you bet I'll be telling him about the waiter service too!
C
x


----------



## ANDI68

Miriam, good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope your cold is holding off.

Cat, don't forget the V pillow too  

Spooks, I'm not allowed in the servant's quarters until Saturday    I had 3 days bed rest last cycle also, not that it resulted in anything positive but I just feel I'll be giving our embie the best chance by resting.  I had acupuncture when I first started tx last summer but the tx got cancelled, I continued until I started again and it did give me a better well being, but can become an expense.

I must say another full day here is a daunting thought but I just as well make the most of my DH as he's taken a few days off work.

How's everyone today?

Monkeymind, how are the stimms going now?


----------



## popsi

Andi -- glad to see that your resting and your DH is spoiling you (but I had no doubt he would as I remember last time that he was wonderful as mine is too, thats one thing we got right out choice of hubby ! ) Love the name billie/billy too   bet you will call it that for the next 9 months now   

Sal -- How are you chick, not long for your follow up now, will you be given timescales etc then ?? hope Karen is ok too, and not working so hard  , bet your looking forward to the rugby on saturday, has that damn AF arrived yet !!

Spooks - well dont look like the blood test is tomorrow as only spotting a bit today so rang them and again there were like "oh its up to you etc etc etc .." so I said well I dont know i need your advice, so they said that if I am full bleed in the morning ring them and go straight up, but if only light, that I am to go on Monday AM, which is great as I have a day off (to take my mum to hospital) so thats better ! can tour the hospitals of south wales for the day LOL !! Bet you cant wait now, they IVF evening is good fair play, we learnt a lot from it (but it was our first time in the clinic also) glad you had a nice reception there x 

Kara -- how are you feeling now ? busy planning your next move I bet x

Cat -- hope DR is going ok for you

crazybabe, siheilwli, miriam, PMA, monkey lots of love to you all xxx

Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68

Andrea, hope the flow comes heavier to suit your plans, you'll have step one out of the way then.

Crazybabe, how was the social worker visit?

I've got light AF discomfort today, does anyone know if this could to do with the fluid I have as I'm still quite tender and 'full'?  I don't remember any discomfort the day after ET last time

I can hear the pans going in the kitchen


----------



## popsi

Andi-- appears to be getting heavier now    why dont these places open on the weekend ARGGH !!!!! Enjoy your tea sweetie s


----------



## crazybabe

Hi andi68

Just to let you know our 01st SW visit with St. D went really well, SE was so lovely and very easy to talk to she made us feel very comfortable talking to her - Didn't feel on edge at all, she said they have lots of children waiting to be adopted - which is brill, we are going to the information evening on April 23rd then we go to the next prep course in may - we are both feeling very positive about it and looking forward to everything starting soon.

How are you feeling today love - glad to here your resting.

Hope Billie/Billy are settling in nicely and snuggled up nicely.

Kara- Hope you keeping well hun.

Hi to everyone else.    

love

crazybabe


----------



## popsi

Crazy

Sounds like it could not have gone better, !! good luck


----------



## miriam7

andi68..i have been having a tidy up as having accupuncture tomorrow after my scan and will just want to laze about for the rest of the day ..it makes me very relaxed   your stomach pains are prob from egg collection mine was bloated and didnt feel right for days afterwards..im glad hubbys looking after you! crazybabe..glad your appoinment went well  hi to everyone else


----------



## CookieSal

OMG ladies, it's like the WI in here today    Sorry I've been away, went to London and back again today and when I got back Karen greeted me with "So are you ready to go and look at lawnmowers and garden furniture?"    She did take me for dinner aswell so it was nice but I am utterly shattered.

Just a couple of personals - please don't all feel unloved because of this but:

Andi - really pleased you're nicely PUPO and nesting in your boudoir! (is that how you spell it)

Crazy - chuffed to bits that you had a positive experience today and you now have a lovely plan to help you forwards in this exciting process.  Just think, out there is a little one who is waiting for his or her new mummy Crazy and daddy Crazy to take him / her home and give so much love and so many opportunities.  What a lucky little thing  

And - hope you can go ahead tomorrow - it would be good for you to feel you have got something ticked off so to speak.

Everyone else - I love you all dearly but I am knackered and will lose the ability to be even remotely coherent if I try and type much more.  There is STILL no sign of grotty witch -bi-atch.  Today is 7 weeks since my last Prostap jab and I am sure my hormones are coming back on account of my ridiculous appetite, so I think it will be soon.  I'm actually hoping it won't be before Saturday morning now as a friend has mailed me her ov kit (the expensive one from Boots) and I won't have time to pick it up from the post office collection place til the weekend.  Then it will be a month of monitoring what's what before getting started - hopefully next month.  In the meantime I am doing my BBT every morning.  It has been a few tenths higher over the past 3 mornings....not sure if that means anything when my cycles have been shut down for a while but it might be a good sign.

Right enough rambling - everyone is to take good care of themselves and think   or I'll send Barney the cat round to sort each and everyone of you out.


----------



## monkeymind

Hi Girls,

Everyone seems to be looking after themselves very well and taking it easy, well done. Thanks Andi for asking, and thanks for you PM still having a few teething problems with the syringe and paranoid that I'm going to squirt the contents everywhere but I'll get there. I feel better today less sicky although I just can't sleep properly, also,started to have niggles in the ovaries area...is this the norm? I always worry that it's the endo getting revenge after months of it's food supply being cut off!

Take Care,xx


----------



## miriam7

just got back from scan all ok gotta wait till later to find out if its wed or thur for et. ..debbie ( i think thats her name) did my scan and went to ask what my eggs were as it wasnt in my records all i could find out was ive got 2 8 cells and 1 7 cell embryos of good quality ..she also said its 50/50 if they make the thaw..just hope 1 does at least  how is everyone today?


----------



## ANDI68

Crazybabe, glad all went well love,  You're on the first step of your ladder now  

Sally, hope your ovulation testing goes well.  Is this something you have to do for the IUI or is it a curiosity thing?

Miriam, fingers crossed for your speedy call, then you can plan.  Hope the little ones are strong.  How was the acupuncture?

Andrea, did you go for your test today?

Monkeymind, I know some people get ovary discomfort, I didn't have any discomfort until the HCG.  You will get better at the mixing, I was crap at the beginning .... ask Kara what I was like


----------



## miriam7

not gone yet going for accu at 3 will prob nearly fall asleep again!


----------



## kara76

miriam7 

were your embryos vertified? i think they would have been

if cyro preserved the thaw rate is 70% so mostly 2 out of 3

so far ivf wales have 100% thaw on vertified embryos

there is always a risky none will thaw but quoting 50% is wrong

is this nhs tx?

your embryos sound good hun, shame they couldn't give you the grade


----------



## ANDI68

Acu doesn't have that affect on me, I often ask my therapist if she has a hammer  

I only do it because it's supposed to be beneficial


----------



## miriam7

im back from accu had a shiatsu back massage too very relaxing! et is not going to be till thur or fri now ..they said they will thaw them thur but might leave them till fri ..im confussed now!


----------



## kara76

do you know what day they were frozen on?


----------



## kara76

if there are 2 x 8 cell and 1 x 7 cell it was day 3

maybe if your embryos loss cells on the thaw they will grow them on, i would ask them hun


----------



## miriam7

yep kara  they are day 3...im sure lyndon knows whats best for them i just worry!


----------



## kara76

im sure he does

who told you this?


----------



## ANDI68

when will they confirm the transfer date Miriam?


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Well just a quickie, day one was today, so been for the blood tests ( loads of them for the trial !! ) told DH I could not do anything tonight after that this morning LOL ! so have to have a takeaway   

Post more later, were any of you ladies there this morning 

Andrea xx


----------



## miriam7

debbie told me it over the phone... they will phone me thur morning to let me know for definite..last suprecur tuesday and on to the lovely pessaries


----------



## ANDI68

i wasn't there Andrea ... still in bed me    enjoy your takeaway

Try and put it out of your mind this weekend now Miriam ... could you be expected to go in Thurs? not much notice


----------



## miriam7

popsi..i was there this morning but wasnt till 11.30...


----------



## kara76

yeah it must be incase they loss cells

as long as half the cells survive they see it as survived, i would be glad if they grew them on if they loss cells hunni


----------



## miriam7

yep when they phone thur i could have to go straight in unless what kara says happens!


----------



## kara76

on both on my fet they have called and we have gone straight there, is nerve wrakcing


----------



## miriam7

i know im gunna be nervous as hell waiting for that phone call i bet i get no sleep the night before either..will prob be on here all night!


----------



## popsi

I was there at 9am so would not have seen you  

I am back for a scan on 17th now then trial can start, 

good luck miriam. andrea glad to see that your resting honey xx 

take care and good luck everyone 

And


----------



## ANDI68

WOW Andrea, you'll soon be ripping along  

Miriam   these waits are horrible aren't they.


----------



## siheilwli

Andrea I might see you on the 17th - there for baseline hopefully.


----------



## popsi

Cat

We are there at 12 noon with Janet Evans, so maybe will see you, how is the DR going ?


----------



## CookieSal

Evening ladies

I thought I was tired last night but tonight I am feeling almost sick with sleepiness so have been cuddling up to Barney (mog) for the past hour or so.  He has also had an exhausting day    yeah right!

Nothing much to report really - still no sign of AF although my tummy felt as if something was definitely building up for most of the day    Had a pretty good day - it was our Away Day at the Millennium Stadium and our guest speaker was Xavier Rush, Captain of the Cardiff Blues.  Such a nice chap - got my photo taken with him and had a good chat, and got the **** taken out of me by everyone else but I don't care  

I'm on my own til Sunday afternoon    Karen has gone back to Staffs to help her mum sort out stuff at her Grandad's house before it is sold.  I suppose I ought to put my time to good use,  get on with buying my easter eggs etc but obviously the match is the priority tomorrow afternoon. 

I feel completely out of touch with everyone's progress so I can only send     to you all.

Sally x (and Barney   )


----------



## popsi

Sal I know what you mean about being out of touch, I feel like that too, think its because I am not really having any ttx treatment etc right now x 

Enjoy the rugby and the cuddles with the cat !! hope karen has a safe journey and you manage to have a good weekend too

And xx


----------



## CookieSal

That's exactly it - I still can't get my head around all of the jargon and procedures and I doubt I will until I start myself.

Hope you're doing OK chick xxx


----------



## miriam7

sorry girls didnt mean to take over the thread.. i havn't got a clue either ..thank god for kara! im about to curl up and watch lost with my cats too sally all 4 of them


----------



## CookieSal

Not at all, it's fantastic to see our numbers increasing.  I just feel like a dunce not understanding half of what you are all going through.  My life consists of the joy of waiting for the witch to show her ugly face!


----------



## miriam7

it wont be long now and it will be your turn for the rollercoaster ride then you wont want to see   at all !


----------



## CookieSal

Very true!!! We really do test our sanity don't we?


----------



## kara76

i sometimes wish i didn't know too much

but at least i can help you all


----------



## miriam7

yes it does sal..partner thought i was crazy before all this! you do help kara im not gunna worry now till thur


----------



## kara76

im at clinic on thursday at 1120am with a load of questions for janet evans


----------



## ANDI68

Kara is always honest, there's no point in being told flannel it's not going to change things ... I know I appreciate honesty


----------



## miriam7

i bet the list is big  i could be there then too! have you any idea what you are gunna do next babe?


----------



## kara76

to be honest

im not sure

im i demand a hysterscopy it will be a 6month wait

not sure i wana do a fet as my embryo are lower grades, even thought i know it can work.......to be honest alot comes down to money

if we have a fet is around a grand, that grand could go towards a fresh go

i will post my questions, over the years i have ask many many questions


----------



## miriam7

is that an op to check your womb? i see your point with maybe having another go using fresh instead  ..how much have you spent already?


----------



## ANDI68

I've got the worse skin ever this cycle, does/did anyone have this trouble on Menopur?

Also, I haven't seen my 'you know what' since my HCG, my stomache has been so bloated


----------



## kara76

andi look in the mirror lol....

we have spent aorund £6k and that was excluding drugs as my gp funded them, fet is £614 plus drugs which i would buy elsewhere for £5 a pack of 28 pills, full cycle is £2467 plus drugs which would work out at 600 ish ( not brought from clinc)


----------



## crazybabe

Hi andi68

I am just sending you a pm

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68

It was a bit tricky sorting out the bikini line for EC .... believe me


----------



## miriam7

you could of got dh to help lol ...not sure what menopur is ..i was on puregon pen last time but i had spots galore and a massive bloated stomach so much so that the nurse commented on it when i had transfer   thats quite a lot kara i do hope you get some answers..


----------



## ANDI68

One more sleep before DH lets me get out of this bed  

Nite nite everyone xx


----------



## ANDI68

Help, I need a lucky 7 bubble amendment please


----------



## siheilwli

Job done Andi
C
x


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Cat


----------



## CookieSal

Morning all

Are we all ready for some serious rugby?    COME ON THE BOYS!!!!!

I received the fertility monitor from my friend on the fibroid section this morning - it looks so clever, I can't wait to start using it.  It will be the start of me actually counting down to tx.  

So how are we all?  Have you been allowed out of bed yet Andi?? 

Sxx


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Sally,

Yep I'm up and about  

Do you have to track your ovulation for IUI?

I think it could be an exciting game, I'm not gonna sneak off to the shops today so I guess I'll be watching too  

Does anyone know what the weather's going to be like tomorrow?  I'm hoping for a day out somewhere .. if I can get a pair of trousers on


----------



## popsi

andi - weather appauling !! they warning people to stay indoors

Sal - enjoy the game x

Hi to everyone else

And x


----------



## CookieSal

Andi - no, it's not something I have to do but I want to see if my hormones are working as they should be during my fist proper cycle after Prostap and the lap.  I think it will also help me to feel as if I am doing something constructive.  Have been measuring my waking temperature since the beginning / middle of Feb and plan on continuing with that too.  Just call me a control freak.


----------



## CookieSal

BRING IT ON IRELAND!  You ready And?


----------



## ANDI68

Sally, I didn't ovulate for 2 months after my last tx, so don't despair if this happens as it can take some time to get back to normal after the drugs.


----------



## CookieSal

Don't tell me that, i am desperate to get started - by April at the latest


----------



## ANDI68

My AF's came but the ovulation was delayed


----------



## CookieSal

Ok I'll wait and see, maybe it won't be such an issue with medicated IUI as the drugs might get things moving?


----------



## ANDI68

I would think the drugs are going to take over your body anyway


----------



## CookieSal

That'll make a pleasant change....NOT!


----------



## popsi

Looks like grand glam next week !!!


----------



## CookieSal

OMG it's going to be BIG!  I think we are planning to watch it down at the Cardiff Blues ground - we'll be able to hear the cheers from there and get some of the atmosphere.


----------



## popsi

Sal - - I know we r going to watch it out too, think we will go Neath Town to watch it, great pub there that we go to sometimes to watch the games ! gonna be mental !!!


----------



## CookieSal

Lovin it!!!


----------



## popsi

I am glad that the old AF has arrived this weekend, so that next weekend i will be ready to PARTY !!!


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Wales and not forgetting Scotland  

Seems it'll be a sofa day for me, no pub


----------



## miriam7

no pub for me next week either hopefully..we now have the football on aswell in my house..i think its time for a nice soak in the bath  !


----------



## CookieSal

You watch - the witch will appear next weekend for me, just in time for the match!


----------



## miriam7

she prob will its sods law


----------



## CookieSal

Just been looking at ticket prices on ebay - purely to see how crazy they have gone and OMG!!!  Absolute insanity!    Not that I wouldn't love to go you understand but I am not willing to remortgage my house for the privilege.


----------



## ANDI68

Sal it always comes when it's not wanted


----------



## CookieSal

So true!


----------



## popsi

always the same with the tickets !! crazy

Andi .. you are relaxing in the house for a good cause honey    how are you feeling, miriam same for you x


----------



## ANDI68

I know Andrea and I'd stay indoors for however long it took (without moaning about boredom) for a positive outcome  

I'm fine thanks.  I've had sneezing every day since ET, worries me that I'm loosening my embie  

How are you this weekend, done all your cleaning?


----------



## popsi

And

Not done any cleaning this weekend DH afternoons last week, so he always does it then on thurs and fri, so we can chill together on the weekend as we dont see much of each other in the week as he not home till 10.15pm, bless x

so nice chilling couple of days, and got the day off on monday too  , going to the hospital with my mum, then lunch out I think xx

And i dont think your embies will move when you sneeze !!      you make me chuckle !!


----------



## miriam7

just wondering if anyone knows if i have to take my acrylic nails off for et ..i know your not allowed perfume or nail varnish but i had them done over 3 weeks ago and am not sure if going to have them soaked of in acetone will be more harmfull than keeping them on?


----------



## popsi

Miriam

Sorry I am not sure on that, I think the best thing to do is ring the unit in the morning to put your mind at rest xx


----------



## monkeymind

Hi everyone,
I haven't quite got my head around all of your names yet and who is at what stage but I wish you all the best of luck and I'll be keeping a close eye on you and sending  . I've got my first scan since starting stimms which will be on Tuesday morning...I really have no idea what to expect...I'm still having lots of niggles especially on the left side and I had lots of CM (sorry about that) yesterday eve which worried me because I thought I must be ovulating! 

My DH is off to New York early tom morning for a week and he'll be coming home the day before ec.. ..not very happy about getting through the next week alone, I'll just have to give him a shopping list to make sure he brings me back some goodies. Bit concerned about the weather forecast for tomorrow morning though as he has to travel to Heathrow in a minibus.

Just got back from a walk down the Bay to feed the ducks, swans etc and it was so cold and windy there but it blew a few cobwebs away, off to watch the end of the Italy game now and eat some chocs!

Good luck for those who are at the clinic for tx this week, got my fingers crossed for you too Andi.

Take Care    xxxx


----------



## kara76

your nails should be fine for et hun but phone to check


----------



## siheilwli

Miriam - I know the nail varnish thing is because of a probe they put on your nails that measures the oxygen in your blood (or something like that!) when you're under sedation. I would definitely ring them in case it might cause you problems - at least then you would have checked. (I imagine it won't be a problem as yours are extensions, and the base of your fingernails are probably still "see through" if you know what I mean!)


----------



## miriam7

thanks for your answers girls..i shall phone to check tomorrow! good luck with your scan tue monkeymind im sure you will be fine


----------



## PMA

Evening ladies

hope you are all ok 
miriam - sorry i have no idea re the nails, good luck with the EC 
monkeymind lucky DH off to new york, i have never been would love to go but i think the credit card would hate it  I hope you are ok whilst he is away. I too have my scan on Tuesday to see how the stimms have been going so lots of  to you
popsi i hope you had a nice weekend with DH and good luck on mon 
cookiesal i hope AF arrives soon so you can enjoy the rugby 
Andi68 i hope you are resting lots and the embryo's are nice and comfy 

Hi to Siheilwli,Kara and everyone else LOL


----------



## ANDI68

Monkieymind, good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Miriam, hope you find the pessaries ok  

PMA when do you have a scan?


----------



## popsi

Monkey.. good luck  

Andi -- how u feeling love ??

Sal -- how your ok now karen is back sweetie xx

Love to everyone else

And xx


----------



## CookieSal

Greetings ladies, what news is there?  Scan news from anyone?  Are we all clinging to our sanity?

I'm doing OK, although this week at work is a killer - I can hardly believe it is only Wednesday tomorrow but on a brighter note, I did manage to get done the tasks I was stressing about over the weekend.  Phew!  No sign of the witch - I think it's a flippin cheek, her taking off on hols when I am sitting here waiting to start the next phase of my life!    Have my follow up next week and Mr G will have expected me to have started tx by then! Not likely! I'd be happy simply to get AF!


----------



## PMA

Evening all,

cookiesal - the cheek of the   i hope she comes back soon. she's a bit like my left ovary who decided to take a vacation up in my ribcage  well thats what it felt like with dildocam at my scan today!

andi68 - hope you are coping on the 2ww lots of   

monkeymind i hope you scan was ok hun  

had my scan today after 7 stimms, well my right ovary had over 10 all roughly the same size about 11mm and once they found the left one 4 the same about 11 plus a few others, no idea if this is good. but have another scan fri and hopefully EC mon or tue my lining was 10.2

hi to everyone else


----------



## PMA

thanks spooks hope you are ok


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Girls,

Went off to the clinic today as I'm still suffering with bloatedness and tummy discomfort.  I had a scan and bloods and it appears I have mild to moderate OHSS.  I have to go back on Thursday for another check up.  In the meantime I have to drink at least 3 litres of water a day (which I was almost doing, about 2 1/2) and daily injections of a drug to prevent blood clots.

I'm feeling a bit crappy at the moment and hoping this doesn't last for too much longer.

Glad scan went okay PMA, your sizes seem fine and lining is good. I believe it has to be over 10mm at EC, my left ovary is a little high too and it's always awkward scanning me.  Are they keeping you on the same drug dose?


----------



## miriam7

hello eveyone   pma..dildocam lol its not very nice is it! im not sure about follicle measurements but i think that sounds fine ..good luck with your next scan  andi68-glad your not going loopy yet on the dreaded 2 week wait  spooks- hope your feeling a bit more positive today im sure we all have bad days   sal-  not long at all now for your follow up ..the  is waiting for the rugby ! hi to eveyone else


----------



## PMA

andi68 - i hope you are ok hunni must be painful drink gallons of water!!! lots of   

yes they have kept me on the same dose - 150 puregon


----------



## miriam7

im only just getting used to posting.. just realsised i could see new posts at the bottom    andi68-sorry your felling a bit rubbish and youve had to go back on injections.. ive just done my last one! hope you feel better soon keep drinking that water ..what type of scan did you have?


----------



## popsi

Andi   I am sorry that you have the horrible OHSS ! but on the other board I post on, all the girls who have had OHSS have had a BFP !! so this may not be such a bad thing


----------



## ANDI68

PMA they must be happy with your sizes or they would have changed your dose.

Andrea, OHSS can happen when implantation occurs because of the pregnancy hormone, but I've had it since trigger and I've taken extra HCG so that's probably why I have it (as HCG is the pregnancy hormone).  If it gets worse then that could be a sign of implantation I guess as it would be from around now onwards.

Miriam, hope you're feeling ok hun and not too nervous for ET.

I even cancelled my dentist appointment for tomorrow as they said not to drive and rest up, the crown I've been waiting 3 weeks to have ... typical!!


----------



## monkeymind

Hi,

I was at the clinic today for my first follie scan, lining 8.4mm, left ovary 13 follies ranging from 9 - 18mm, right ovary 7 follies 8-15mm, they seemed happy and told me to come back for scan Friday morning although they did drop the Menopur dose from 375 to 300 and 225 tomorrow and Thursday, the nurse told me that my left ovary was quite high up but hopefully will drop lower by Friday if not they may have a problem reaching it at ec. 

Are these follie sizes about average for day 8 of stimms?

Hope you're all doing ok girls, been catching up with all the news but my brain is so numb right now I can't remember all the names, off to chill in the bath after painting and cleaning most of the day!

Good Night,

xxx


----------



## kara76

well done monkeymindmy left ovary is high and i mean really high but when i have fo.lies it does drop down

miriam7 any news?


----------



## ANDI68

I think we should start a high left ovary club ...... there's a few of us with one


----------



## kara76

now theres an idea

i have to know come back to work after tomorrow appointment

my questions have been emailed and im looking forward to questioning janet, luke hates it


----------



## miriam7

no news from me yet waiting for the dreaded phone call in the morning! what times your appoinment kara? how you feeling  today andi68?


----------



## kara76

poo poo i got the wrong flipping day lol

my brain is not working

my appointment is 1120 and i can not wait

my list of questions are good

might post them in my follow up appointment thread

*off to do that right now* its in this section


----------



## ANDI68

Wrong day for what Kara?

I'm a bit better thanks Miriam, not as much pain today but still got a tummy like a balloon.  Hope today isn't dragging too long for you.


----------



## miriam7

andi..glad your a bit better..im having a big clean of the house to take my mind of things and going to have a takeaway later..i will update as soon as i know something tomorrow morning.. i might see you there you never know!


----------



## PMA

evening ladies

sign me up for the High ovary club, mine is in where my tonsils are  well thats what it felt like in the scan yeaterday 

hope you are all ok


----------



## ANDI68

I think we all do that before tx Miriam, I think it's because we're gonna be out of action for a while.  Maybe I'll see you at the Clinic.  I'm gonna be there for 11 and I'll be the one who already 'looks' pregnant.  I've gained about 5 inches around my tummy and have no idea what I'll be able to wear.  I even had to loosen my bra tonight after eating my tea.

PMA they hurt don't they when they're searching for the little bugger.  Marie had me to press down on tummy during one scan and that was easier but they do drop a bit when follies are growing.


----------



## popsi

HIya Girlies

Well I cant take part in the high left ovary club as I dont have one !!!   was removed about 3 years ago !! but hey I bet mine would also be difficult to find if they looked (impossible even  )

Andi why are you at the hospital tomorrow honey  

Sal, PMA, Mirium, Cat, spooks, monkey and everyone else I forgot, well done on your scans if you have had them, and good luck for everything, off to spend some time with DH now as he has just brought me home from a lovely meal out  

Andrea xx


----------



## ANDI68

Andrea, I'm there for more bloods to check on my OHSS.  They have to monitor me closely now.

What was the meal in aid of?


----------



## popsi

Hi Andrea -- hope that it is all coming under control for you now honey, you have not had an easy time of it, good luck  , when are you testing now ?       

The meal was for no reason, DH rung me today and said we are going out for meal tonight as he thought I needed it after a bad weekend with AF pains and tears, bless him he really is wonderful (but dont tell him that)

Right off to bed, love to everyone

sal -- how are you chick, any sign of that AF   

Andrea xx


----------



## miriam7

hope your appoinments have gone well girls...im waiting for a phonecall i rang at 11.15 and the nurse phoned me back and said they will know and ring in half hour which is about now!


----------



## miriam7

good news my ebryos are fine and im gunna go for assisted hatching gotta be there for 2.30 im happy now


----------



## ANDI68

You have a diamond there Andrea  

Miriam great news, hoping all goes well for you


----------



## kara76

lovely to see you andi

miriam how did it go?


----------



## CookieSal

Evening ladies

Miriam - glad it was good news.   

And - your hubby is a diamond!  

Andi - How's the bloated tum?

Kara - how did the appt go?

PMA, Spooks, Crazy and everyone else (my brain can' cope with all the names now so pls don't be offended.....

Hope you're all OK and staying   

Still no sign of AF although my temperarture has started to drop so potentially I could be looking at her arriving anytime in the next 3 days -


----------



## popsi

Andrea - how did it go at the hospital today love


----------



## crazybabe

Kara - Glad it went well at the clinic today with the consultant - at least you have a postitve plan to work toward now hun, look after yourself.

Cookiesal - Hope your ok, what you been up to.

Andi68 - Glad you feeling better love, I have been off work sick today - Been awake with this constant itching again, I went to the doc's and created a nuisance of myself because I was there early like they asked me to and there was a long cue which went outside the surgery door, and when I eventually got there to receptionist they said that all the early appointmrnt were gone and the next available appointment was at 10:50, so I was very P***d off and I just sat and waiting Patiently (Not)  .  I saw the doctor after about 20 mins of waiting, so that weren't to bad - then burst into tears to the doctor, I said I cant handle this itching anymore, so I asked him to do another letter to dermatologist stating my condition has got worse - so I can hopefully be seen earlier than 4 months, he gave me a different antihisamine and that was it.

So sorry for the me me post!! Andi68 I have just PM'ed you

What did they say at clinic today hun?
Love to all

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68

Hiyah Girls,

Hope things will move along for you quickly Sally

Bloatedness is better today thanks, Clinic was happy with bloods today even though I still have some fluid.  I can stop taking the Clexane now at least.

Hope you're doing ok Miriam   

Kara, glad your appt went well.  It was good to see you too hun 

Crazy, sorry you're not feeling great 

Hope all you jabbers are doing well too


----------



## popsi

Evening Spooks    back to you

How are you ?


----------



## CookieSal

Hiya Spooks - are you managing to stay   with all this horrible waiting?


----------



## popsi

Andi

when do you test ?


----------



## miriam7

hi everyone  all done i now have two embies on board..i didnt get out of the hospital till gone 4 had to wait for a prescription of gestone and steroids then i went straight for accupuncture.. my brother has just done my first injection in the bum   (hes a doctor) it wasnt as bad as i thought thank god ..i dont know if im going to be able to do them myself tho! andi/kara glad your appoinments went well


----------



## miriam7

hiya spooks ..glad your feeling better and hubbys force feeding you   thats definetly true about the white trousers for sal! dont wory im quite new to all this aswell i have only had 1 fresh ivf go and this is my frozen..because i came on 11 days after my transfer last time i have gestone injections instead of the pessaries as they must work better i have to do them everyday and if i get a positive ..so im gunna have a sore bum no matter what!


----------



## miriam7

i should of said the gestone is progesterone its got to go in your muscle so the needle is a bit bigger than the suprecur injections!


----------



## miriam7

no not working i intend to take it very easy for the next two weeks! i was petrified at first of doing the injections i think the more you do them the easier it gets..well the suprecur and puregon pen were anyway!


----------



## PMA

Hi Ladies

I hope you are all ok and looking forward to the rugby 

Andi68, miriam7, spooks, cookiesal,popsi and kara i hope you are doing well  


AS for me i had my final scan today my left ovary has been located and to my surprise both ovaries have 12 follies around 18mm and some smaller ones  so EC is on monday  
DH is trying to come up with an excuse not to drink at the rugby tomorrow - argh bless!
off for a curry tonight - lots of chicken just to give them a final boost!

lol


----------



## miriam7

not long now then PMA and you can join the dreaded 2week wait club  do you know what day they should transfer them yet...?


----------



## crazybabe

Spooks - how are you, are you foing anything over the weekend

Miriam - Hi , only now I noticed your from Newport Gwent, I live near Cwmbran, how are you feeling, I feel sorry from your doing the jabs in your bum, does it hurt. 

PMA -   on getting lots of eggs, like spooks said Easter bunny came early to you, hope your feeling ok, good luck for EC on Monday and enjoy your curry.

Andi68-Hiya love, How are you feeling today, hope your better, hows the 2WW going, I expect your counting down the days are'nt you, I am feeling very positive for you this time love, keeping my finger's crossed for you.       

Take care all

Speak to you all soon

Luv

crazybabe

Popsi -


----------



## miriam7

well girls im stuffed just had a massive chinese! crazybabe...there not to bad the injection looks worse than it is ..i do have a sore   already tho its only small or was before i started all these drugs  ..2 down quite a few to go!


----------



## ANDI68

Well done with those follies PMA ... good luck for Monday, what time is your EC?

Andrea, my test day is 20th.  Enjoy the rugby

Don't work too hard Kara

Miriam, hope you're coping with the jabs and resting up like a good girl  

I've booked a few nights away for Easter, whatever the outcome I know I'll need a break from things here.  I haven't had the best mindset this week.  The first half of this wait went pretty quick, now it's dragging and positivity is waning. DH agreed we need a llittle break, and we may not be having a holiday this year so this could be our Summer Holiday    I hope the weather's not pants now 


Hi to everyone else  

Hope you're all resting if you should be and partying if you're able to.


----------



## popsi

Andi

Your break away sounds lovely, where are you going honey ? 

Not long for your test day now, and your right either way it will be something to look forward to and will do you good, (but I have a feeling it will be a sober weekend away for you    x)

Off to get ready now, then hit the town LOL ! 

Lots of love to everyone else, sorry will do more personals tomorrow x

Andrea xx


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Andrea,

We're going to Cardigan.

If I test +ve I have to have bloods because of the extra HCG so if that's the case nothing will be certain until a few days after Easter.

Enjoy your day ... have one for me<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F4%255F33%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## kara76

you will be near to me

i think i will have to have the same next time when i do extra hcg


----------



## ANDI68

It can extend the 2ww somewhat


----------



## kara76

yeah the meanies, i thknk they should do bloods at 14 days post transfer


----------



## popsi

Spooks honey, try not to stress too much, I know they do loads of tests, some good some not so good, but think of it in the way that the more they know (problems or not !) the more likely a positive outcome xx  (easier said than done i know, i am a professional stresser and worrier LOL !)


----------



## kara76

spooks i had this done the other day

its much better than fsh levels i believe

when are your results back?


----------



## ANDI68

spooks said:


> hello I have a question (very high maintenance -sorry) I had a AMH blood test done last week and can't remember having this for IUI - what is it?


Who suggested you had this test? Do you know why?


----------



## monkeymind

Hi Girls, how are you all doing? Haven't been on here for a while I've just got out of the Heath hospital I was admitted on Friday in AGONY...my left ovary, leg and back was so bad I couldn't get up off the kitchen floor and because my DH is away I managed to crawl to the phone to get hold of my sister. I'd been in pain for days and found it difficult to go for a wee and when I had my scan Friday morning they were pleased with everything but said my follicles on the left were huge and there was slight leakage, so as the day went on I tried to ignore the pain went to Cowbridge for Reiki got home and second by second it got worse. 
I was so scared at the hospital because I was pleading with them to stop the pain but they had to check me over first and find my details because the IVF clinic was closed and there was nobody around who could get my file before giving my usual morphine (for endo) although I really didn't want any pain killers because I was afraid I'd jeopordise the tx, as it was I was drugged with pethodene all night plus loads of other jabs. I had to wait until lunch time yesterday to see Janet Evans and Dr Jose, they think my ovary was caught on the endo adhesions because it was so swollen and only six weeks ago I had an op to remove deep endo from under left ovary and bowel. The whole effected by bladder and my belly was so swollen, luckely the ovary and follicles are fine and lining 'beautiful'...their words not mine! 
I was in shock because I didn't expect this pain....and I wanted to watch the match!! There was another girl on the gynae emergency ward with me who developed OHSS _after _ egg collection last Monday...scary!
At home now in bed with back pain waiting for my DH to return from New York...not happy that he wasn't there with me. 

Final injection 11pm tonight, EC Tuesday 10.30am...hope I'll be feeling better for that!

Take Care ladies, I'll catch up with you soon.xxx


----------



## miriam7

monkeymind... im so sorry i hope your ok ...i hope dh gets back soon to take care of you,i have my fingers crossed that all will be ok for egg collection and you can carry on your treatment..take care xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Monkeymind

I hope your feeling better, and that DH gets home soon to look after you, good luck for EC monday.

Andi68

How are you feeling love, hope your ok, and enjoyed your walk in the rain - not long now til test day, have you done any test yets?   , good luck babe     

Love

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68

Hope you feeling better soon Monkeymind,  good luck for EC 

PMA good luck for EC tomorrow

Crazy,  I'm ok thanks


----------



## popsi

Hi Ladies

Well I have been suffering today, like Sal feel like i have run a marathon LOL !! god knows how the players feel, but what  FANTASTIC day !!! 

Monkey -- hope your ok, what a horrible time you have had xx good luck for EC

Andi .. hope your feeling ok love xx   

Anyone at IVF wales tomorrow ?/ I am there for my scan ready to start trial


Lots of love to everyone else

Andrea xxxx


----------



## siheilwli

I'll be there at 12.00!  Having my baseline done.


----------



## ANDI68

good luck for all the scans and EC's tomorrow ladies


----------



## kara76

good luck girls

andi how are you?


----------



## Scouse

Hi Ladies
hope you are all well and full of positive vibes!
I'm sorry haven't been posting but have been watching you all!
Just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck and hope your dreams come true so very, very soon!

Thanks Andi for keeping in touch!
Love to you all X


----------



## popsi

Hiya

how's everyone doing, started the DHEA trial today, so ICSI in July they think  , and have may full confidence back in the clinic after my wobble of last week ! thankfully  

Cat - lovely to see you today, hope you and your sports car (and of course DH !) had a safe journey back home, are you starting your stimming now, and I have to ask you where are you from (as my family are from North Wales and you sounded very much like them  )

Andi -- how are you love

Sal -- have you recovered from your weekend sweetie, not long for your follow up now

Scouse, kara, monkey, miriam and everyone else who i am bound to have forgotten, love to you all

Andrea xx


----------



## kara76

popsi

we might well be cycle buddies


----------



## popsi

Kara

Are you thinking of cycling then too, would be great to have a buddie ! x


----------



## miriam7

hi everyone.. anyone heard of andi68 today? this   is boring me already..i stayed in bed real late today as was told if the embryo is going to implant it would be today so thought i would help it along by not moving!


----------



## kara76

im hoping if all goes ok with scans that i will start down reg in june with ec being july, i would have started in may but money is tight and sil is getting wed so i thought sod it ivf can wait i wana enjoy the wedding


----------



## ANDI68

Hi,

Hope everyone's okay.

Had a busy day out today, dentist, docs and a bit of shopping.

Hi Scouse, good to hear from you


----------



## popsi

Kara, 

Well I think I will be DR in June for EC mid of July, just got to ring to confirm, as I think Janet Evans was confused with the dates today ! as was I LOL ! but looking at the trial info i think thats when it will be, and I dont blame you for enjoying a little, a break will do you and DH good, and your still really young (you must be as they call me young in the hospital at 35 !!)

xx


----------



## monkeymind

Hi,

Can anyone help me please, I had my final injection (HCG) last night at 11pm and Suprecur and Menopur and 7pm, Debbie gave me the instructions on Friday and only gave me Fri, Sat and Sun details for jabs and because I've been in hospital in a state it only occured to me today 'should I be injecting tonight?' I'm presuming(from reading threads on this site) the HCG is the last one before EC which is tomorrow morning at 10.30am. I've spoken to a nurse at the clinic and they said they would leave a message on my answer machine because I had to go out after they check my notes but they haven't got back to me. Is it right that today is no jabs day

Help!!!


----------



## popsi

Monkey

I do believe that today is your Injection free day ! so dont think you have one today, and I am sure the more experienced girlies will confirm this for you xx

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Scouse

Nice to hear from you, how are you, what you been up to.

Kara - glad you have a treatment plan to work towards, at least you will be able to let your hair down and enjoy yoursef at your SIL wedding, Good luck

Hi - Andi

How are you feeling today love,only 3 days to go now til test day, have you had any symptoms or anything, hope your staying away from the pee sticks.  I am thinking of you, and hoping and praying for you to get your BFP     take care.

Monkeymind - Hope your feeling better today.

hope everyone else is doing ok

love

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

monkey

today is drug free


----------



## monkeymind

Thanks Popsi and Kara, I was starting to panic at the last hurdle!

Ta,xxx


----------



## kara76

ec will be fine too

they are a great team there


----------



## siheilwli

Back in London now - start stimming on Wed.. we unfortunately had to return our lovely sports car to it's rightful owners!!! Popsi knows the story. My car broke down (and so did I nearly with the stress of it) on Saturday, and because I needed to be in Cardiff today I looked at train prices  ... then looked at bus prices   (took forever) then we priced hiring a car   It was less money to get a hire car from Heathrow, can you believe it? (all in all it cost us about £50.) Anyway turned up having booked the smallest possible car this morning... only to get upgraded by lovely man to a nice red sporty alfa romeo one of their "fun days out cars"!!!! I wanted to go round everyone I knew to have a laugh and show them! We had our scan etc then had a nice meal with my parents to show off the motor, and then returned safely with the car down the M4. I'm a bit knackered now but I really had fun today and I'm rearing to go with the stimming now. (And Popsi you're right, I'm half North Walian, born in Cardiff, mum from South dad from North, and lived in Cardiff for 12 years, but school in North! Yup just one big confused mongrel really!)

Monkey - hope you enjoyed your drug free day!

Catch up with you later, going to bed now!
Cat
x


----------



## popsi

Cat, 

Glad your home safe, and had a good day x

My Dads family live about 10 miles from Llangollen, so recognised the accent immediately  

I off to bed now too, chat soon everyone  

Andrea xx


----------



## Scouse

Hi ladies sorry not round much but know i am thinking of you all each and every day!

Between selling flat (fingers X) buying new house (fingers still X) and keeping my job (fingers and toes X) and trying to get on with my life and forgetting my 2 BFN's.......... I haven't been posting much!

Kara, Popsi............we may be cycling together!!!  Hoping to have some money left from sale to pay for another go!

Andi thanks for keeping in contact and thinking off me!  Glad things going well for you!

Spooks enjoy your guiness?  I really don't like the stuff! YUK!

Love and best wishes to all the rest of you ladies! X


----------



## CookieSal

Ladies

Apologies for a me me me post coming up but have been away in Manchester overnight, have finally started AF (which has now gone OTT and is flooding like crazy   ) and tonight is mine and Karen's anniversary and we were meant to be going out for dinner but once again Fergus (or the ghost of Fergus the fibroid) has intervened and I am not prepared to leave the house whilst I am bleeding like this.

Hope you're all doing well.  I am so excited that I can finally put a cycle counter up to take me to the start of my tx at last.

Oh and definitely worth a mention - the nurses at IVF Wales are sooo good.  Everytime I have left a message, they always come back to me that day even if it's 6:30pm and they have had a horrible, long, busy day!  They're fab!

Will try and catch up properly tomorrow, love to you all.

Sally xxx


----------



## miriam7

yay sal about time too! will you know more in 2 days then after your follow up?


----------



## crazybabe

Hi cookiesal

Sorry to hear you have a AF from hell   hope  it will ease soon for you hun, Happy Anniversary to You and Karen.

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## popsi

Sally and Karen     to you both x

Sorry to hear you have a AF from hell love, but try to think of it as a positive in that you can start your tx now xx

Scouse, would be great to cycle with you, its such a support to have the girls from this board when we are going through it all xx

Andi - how are you chick, you been very quiet these last few days, hope things are ok honey xxx   

Lots of love to mirian, cat, crazy, kara, monkey and anyone i forgot  

Cya all later 

Andrea xxx


----------



## popsi

MOnkeymind

Any news from today ?hope your ok x


----------



## CookieSal

Thank ladies, you are all soo lovely.    If the bleeding hasn't eased by Thursday morning then I will take advice from my consultant.  In the meantime I am counting down to the end of this cycle when we will finally board the roller coaster.


----------



## popsi

Sal honey, after I had my laparoscopy and again after my laparotomy, my AF was horrendously heavy and painful, so try not to worry if it is a little worse than expected.   

Well I have started my trial, DH is making fun of me, as the tablets are just plain white capsules with nothing at all on them, and on the bottle just says paitient 31 ! all looks very dodgy LOL ! but thats so we dont know if it is the DHEA or the placebo !!


----------



## miriam7

sorry for being a bit dull popsi but what does dhea stand for?


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Girls,

Hope you're all okay.

Happy Anniversary Sally & Karen, how long is it?  Good news about your AF, hope it eases up for you.

Andrea, you're on your trial .. woo hoo.

Good to see Scouse posting.  Glad you have some good news.

Crazy, where's your ticker for your next meeting?

How are the 2ww ers, stimmers and D/R's?


----------



## miriam7

andi68 how are you ..time seems to be standing still for me


----------



## ANDI68

I was so busy running back and forth to the clinic with my OHSS after I got up from bed, the first half of the wait went quick.


----------



## miriam7

seems like ive been waiting a week already not 4 poxy days! when have you been told to test?


----------



## ANDI68

Because of the bank holiday they said to test Thursday as clinic is shut Friday.  Are you off work for the duration of the wait Miriam?


----------



## miriam7

yep no work for me ...im going  !


----------



## ANDI68

You need to find something to occupy yourself, how will you manage in the second week!!!!


----------



## miriam7

im not sure i will prob have cracked up by then!


----------



## popsi

Miriam

Its a hormone that has been linked to poor responders (which I am) so am taking part in a drug v placebo trial at the clinic at moment, dont know if I am on it or not, they are trialing to see if its actually the DHEA that works or its the positive thinking surrounding taking it, so no idea if it will make a difference or not, but hey at least I can say i was a small part of medical history LOL !

Sorry your time is going slow, but hopefully with easter this weekend it will speed up a little.

Andi, only 1 more day (after tonight !) for testing, i bet your excited and nervous honey, xx


----------



## miriam7

yes i think next week might go a bit quicker...i knew you were taking part in a trial but didnt know you had to take a placebo/drug?! o well at least your on the road to your tx now!


----------



## popsi

yep .. hopefully will be 2nd (and probably last  ) time lucky hey xx

night all xx


----------



## monkeymind

Hi Ladies,

Oh Well, just managed to get out of bed to read what's going on with you all.  I had my ec yesterday and I was so nervous as I didn't know what was going to happen, anyway, the team were all great there, I was still in a lot of pain but the ec was pretty straight forward and they collected 16 eggs. Unfortunately as time went on the pain got worse so I was there all day. I waited on edge this morning for the phone call which they said would be between 9-10 but it was about 11.45 so I started to think the worst but, 11 eggs injected, 8 embryos and hopefully transfer Good Friday 12 o' clock....I put the phone down and cried with relief.

I'm looking at it in a 'so far so good' way...am I right in doing that?

Is pain normal after transfer? It's across my tummy and over my hip bones also like period pain and along my pubic bone area...anyone else experienced this pain.

I've been administering the pessaries rectally, is this best or vaginally?

Sorry about the questions but I'd rather have advicefrom people who have been there and done it!

Thinking of you all,

xxxx


----------



## kara76

well done

use the pesseries rectally til after et if i were you

good luck all


----------



## miriam7

hiya monkeymind...well done on your 8 embryos   having pain afterward is normal im sure just take some paracetamol for the pain..as for the pessaries the back door was easier for me it was less messy! good luck for fri you might be lucky with it being easter this weekend


----------



## Scouse

Andi just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow!  I can't believe its here already!

How you feeling luvly?


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Monkeymind

Well done on getting 8 embryo's hun, yes the waiting for that phone call isn't nice is it, they keep you on edge, good luck for ET good Friday hun          

GOOD LUCK!!

crazybabe


Hi Scouse - How are you keeping, are you doing anything over easter.

Cookiesal - Hope your AF is better today hun, at least you know you will be able to start treatment soon

Love to all

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68

I'm sorry I haven't been on much and I guess I can't avoid the big Q much longer.  I've had bad cramps since the weekend and I've tested early, the result wasn't what I hoped for.  I'm getting a blood test tomorrow to clarify my pregnancy status.

Thanks for all your well wishes  xx


----------



## CookieSal

Evening all

Oh Andi - I am so sorry it's not looking good.    Sending you a big    Is there any chance that it's too early for the test?   

I will have a go at catching up with everyone but it's going to be tough because you've turned into a load of gassbags!     

And - really pleased you have got started on the trial, what's the deal with the pills?  One a day?  

Crazy - what's the next step for you now hun?

Kara - How's life chick?  Have you got dates for your tests yet?

Miriam - are you going to follow Kara's lead and take up some crafty style hobbies?

Monkey - congrats on your 8 embies, hope the pain subsides soon, take it easy chick!

Hiya Scouse - good to see you online.  

Spooks - hope you're feeling positive babe.  Nearly into April so not so much longer for you to wait.

I know I have forgotten people and I'm sorry - big hugs to you all.....  

AF has been a little better today - still horribly heavy (doesn't help that I am restricted to pads - apparently that's what you're meant to do immediately after the op) but not such bad flooding as yesterday.  I remember being told at school that you only lose an egg cup full of blood each month - LIARS!  

I go to see the wonderful, lovely Mr Griffiths tomorrow morning for my follow up appointment.  Hope it will be a nice positive appointment and he will confirm I am good to go at my next AF which I reckon is due WC 14 April. 

Ok I am going to stop waffling now.  Sending you all love and extra cuddles to Andi - wish I could offer you more sweetie.


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Cookiesal

Glad you are a bit better today, good luck with your follow up - Hopefully you can start treatment next month - My next step is an information evening end of April, then prep course early may for 3 days, then if we stil want to go ahead (Of Course we do more than ever) we will nedd to complete a formal applicatiom form, and then the Home study will start soon after, SW will then send off the CRB checks and we will both need a medical with the G.P, then wait patiently for approval and match for a child, I can't wait to get started - it's nice to be able to think positive for once.

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## popsi

Hiya

Just a quickie tonight having an early one i think, M.E. playing up last few days.

Sal, yes one mysterious tablet once a day thats it LOL ! Janet Evans said that there are 2 main side effects (if they are the real tablets and not placebo) one is spots the other is increased libido ! so i am not hoping for the first and DH is praying for the 2nd  

Glad your AF is a little easier honey xx and your on the tx road now with the rest of us loonies !!

Andi honey i have PM'd you    stay strong 

Millions of love and   to everyone will do a proper post tomorrow, as finish at 12.15pm until Tuesday !!!!    

Crazy, things are moving on really good with you now too xx thats great, do they have to look at all your financial incomings outgoings etc ?? just wondering as IVF has pretty much wiped out all our savings, and if this does not work will be adoption next xx

And xxxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi popsi

Yes they look at your financial background for adoption, this is why we decided not to pay to have more treatment because if it failed, we wouldn't have any other savings, but SW told us that if they visit a couple who seems to be extreamly keen to adopt and they think that you would be suitable, they wouldn't want to let the financial part prevent you from adopting, there are allowance available for those who they think will benefit.

crazybabe


----------



## popsi

Crazy

Thanks for that, we both have reasonable jobs and I run my own small business also, so dont think we would be eligible for any allowances, I was just worried we would need stacks in the bank ( thats me I always look for negatives and then worry about them !!) but my dh assures me we are just a normal couple and you dont have to be rich to adopt LOL ! and I guess if we do go down that road, then it is quite a way off so will have had time to replenish savings a little! thanks crazy, good luck its all happening with you now x


----------



## miriam7

ive only  just come in from visiting a friend...just to say im thinking of you andi68


----------



## kara76

andi

hope your ok sweetie

sal good luck hun, hope the follow up goes well


----------



## monkeymind

andi  thinking of you.xxx

Can anyone advise me on side effect of these progesterone pessaries? I still have a lot of period type pain and soreness and I've been feeling yuck since starting pessaries, bloated, sicky and a foul mood!
Is this normal??

I would also appreciate any tips for transfer tomorrow and the next few days, what to do etc.

Thanks Girls,

xxxxx


----------



## miriam7

hi all... my friend has been keeping me company today again so im still sane just about! im sure time will start to go quicker now its nearly the weekend...monkeymind im not sure on tips  for after  et just take it easy..and dont worry at all about et as i would prefer to have that done rather than a smear its very similar   your hormones are prob raging no-wonder you feel a bit


----------



## ANDI68

Monkeymind, take it easy.  I had 3 days bed rest each time purely because my Zita West book says so but I don't think I'd take the whole 2ww off again.

Good luck and thanks for all your well wishes girls


----------



## PMA

andi so sorry sending you lots of    look after your self

hi to everyone else

xx


----------



## miriam7

so sorry andi   i hope your ok ..


----------



## CookieSal

Andi - hope you're doing OK sweetie, are you and DH off work over the whole long weekend?


Ladies - hope you're all looking forward to some time off work.  We're bored already; TV is rubbish tonight and Karen is now watching Bid Up TV and has had the horrible realisation that she has in fact turned into her father.  I will be looking forward to a bit of extra sleep this weekend mind (although I have to wake up to do temp and ov machine around 06:30 - I can go back to sleep afterwards though).

What do you have planned?  I want to go to the rugby (Scarlets v Blues) but the weather forecast is pants and Karen doesn't fancy standing in the rain because she's had a bad cold for the past week.   

Well my follow up was short and sweet - Mr G was his usual lovely self, checked I understood what had happened at the op and checked on our plans for tx.  So we're all set.  I am now on CD4 so hopefully in 24 days I will be making the call to the clinic and getting on what would seem to be the longest, bumpiest, scariest roller coasters in the world!  At the moment I am niaive and excited, I'm sure it won't last!  

Spooks - are you the only one on here who has done IUI at CARU?  Can you give me any tips?  Did you go to any of your appts on your own?  I am worried Karen won't be able to get time off work for all the scans etc and don't want to be a sad case if I am the only one by myself.....(perhaps my mum will come with me)


----------



## miriam7

bless you sal you wont be a sad case! lol ..my mum came with me for my last scan as jeff was working, sorry for being dumb whats cd4 (i take it its day 4) i havent got a clue what happens with iui?


----------



## popsi

Sal you made me   with the comment about Karen turning into her father lol ! but i agree with the TV at the moment we watching Pobol y Cwm (welsh soap ! got to say I do love it mind best soap on tv) 

We are spring cleaning in out house weekend, hired a carpet cleaner, shipping the dog to my mums in the morning and then all systems go !! John not as excited about it as me though for some reason LOL ! but with my M.E. he has to help with everything so I dont get too tired (not that he minds really he is marvellous  )

I know what you mean about the rugby love, we are not going on saturday gonna watch it on tv instead with nice food and drinks 

I have not had IUI at Cardiff but had it in Bridgend/Neath, used to sometimes go for scans on my own, did not mind really as was used to it by then and knew all the nurses, the only thing that used to upset me was you has your scans in the same place as the pregnant ladies, and that would make me feel horrible if i was alone, but in Cardiff its in the unit, which is fab and I would not hesitate to go by myself if need be at all, so you will be fine chick  , 

Right off to watch tv

Ands xx


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks ladies, feel less anxious about timings now.  It's hard when DP is an irreplaceable member of the team (so she tells me) or what I would call a workaholic!!!!    I could always take my giant Minnie Mouse with me.  I think the clinic have already clocked me as a loon anyway...I realised at the end of my appointment today that I had referred to my fibroid as Fergus throughout...I wondered why Mr G was grinning at me.  I don't even realise I do it anymore.


----------



## CookieSal

Sorry, yes CD4 = cycle day 4.  (CD1 is the first day of proper red flow).


----------



## kara76

sal glad it went well

ive had iui so any questions ask away

im off drifting tomorrow so better get to bed as im shattered been making plans for next go and its all changed lol....just got to get the ok from janet

watch this space


----------



## popsi

Kara

What are you doing now  , will we not be cycle buddies now x


----------



## kara76

still looking at june time, will tell all plans once i get the ok

lets just say this is a first for ivf wales if i get janet to agree


----------



## popsi

Kara.. you have intrigued me now  ! i not good with suspense lol, enjoy your drifting xxx


----------



## PMA

spooks hun you can stalk anytime!  i hope you are ok 
kara glad you have a plan, i hope it works out  
cookiesal glad the follow up went went well and you are all set for treatment 
hi to miriam,monkeymind,popsi,andi68 and anyone else  

i am currently on my 2ww so getting bored, my gustapo DH would have me using a comod if we had one 

xx


----------



## ANDI68

I think I'm turning into an IVF Wales first too  

Have a lovely time over Easter girls

Speak to you all when I get back

Andi x


----------



## popsi

Andi

Have a lovely weekend away, try to relax and have some quality time xx 

Do you have a plan with ivf wales then, have you decided if your going to have another go, I dont think I will if next one fails, but i never say never xxx

Take care and lots of   to you and your DH xxxx


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Anerea, I have my follow up questions ready , two pages of them.


----------



## CookieSal

Well done chick... I'm sure it is the best approach because it's constructive.  Really hope they have some answers for you and can maybe tweak something to make the all important difference.


----------



## CookieSal

I have to embark on my painting by numbers - have one ready to start!  I am going to be a right little old lady!  


Kara - keeping my fingers crossed for you babe - hope it's a winner xxx


----------



## kara76

i will tell you but not yet lol

need the full ok first


----------



## popsi

LOL ! ok no worries, hope you get whatever you want  

How was the drifting today ?

Sal, sorry about the rugby result !!


----------



## miriam7

kara  im intriged as to what your next plan is and to what drifting is!


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118241.0

have a look at this, these are a little old...


----------



## kara76

todays drifting

im second car out...blue skyline


----------



## miriam7

bloody hell kara thats a mad hobby ! jeff likes your car he knows what drifting is i didnt have a clue i cant even drive!


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Well I am laughing at you all doing crafty things now LOL ! but its not such a bad thing, i started makind cards as a hobby about 5 or 6 years ago, and now it has grown into a small business making wedding stationery ! so you never know where these things lead, start as a small thing and then grow !

Well the sun is shinining and the wind is blowing, so look out I am washing everything is sight as i love drying clothes outdoors LOL !

And xx


----------



## CookieSal

Kara - how on earth did you get into Drifting?  

Spooks - come on, this is show and tell!    Let's see your creation.

And - we're sitting here watching the garden fence blowing precariously...we haven't yet worked out which is our responsibility but I'm hoping it's not the one on the left as it appears to be somewhat knackered.


----------



## monkeymind

Hi,
Just to let you know got two great quality embies on board as of yesterday, I was really impressed with Lyndon...very nice guy. I'm still in lots of pain and been up all night in a right state, I just can't understand what's happening all I know is that the more water I drink the more pain I'm in. Got to lie back down feel so sick.

Take Care girls and have a Happy Easter.
xxx


----------



## siheilwli

Monkey - what kind of pain - is it bloating / breathlessness? Could it be OHSS? Hopefully it's nothing more than soreness from the ET. I know you've had problems with your endo before - perhaps it's that.  You shouldn't be in agony though, and should keep an eye on it.
Cat
x


----------



## monkeymind

Hi,
Doctor D'angello said yesterday that there was slight leakage but it should be ok, but there's definately something going on with my bladder/kidneys because if I drink too much water I'm in agony after I wee. Yes, I'm very bloated and have VERY loose bowel movements...sorry for that...I'm just so afraid that all this pain and just general feeling of being unwell is going to harm my embies, problem is clinic is shut until Tuesday so can't call the nurses to tell them.

xx


----------



## siheilwli

I'm sure they would have spotted any signs of OHSS yesterday. Just take care, and monitor it in case it gets worse. the leakage is probably causing your pain. If they've okayed painkillers I'd be inclined to take them - less pain and being more relaxed sounds better to me than being in a pain and very worried about it.  But I can totally understand your reluctance too. Does anything help - hot water bottle, warm baths etc?  It's a shame there's no-one there to ask if you're worried - is there not even an emergency number?
Cat


----------



## CookieSal

Sorry to hear you're in such a rough way Monkey.  Wish i could offer some advice but I am totally in the dark about all this.  Cat's advice sounds pretty sensible though. x


----------



## popsi

Monkey

Sorry to hear your not feeling too good, did you have your treatment at IVF wales is so there is an emergency Gyne number you can call out of hours for any problems at all, its on the info, if you not got it pm me and i will look at my paper work for you  

Cat - how is the stimming going with you, are you up to anything this weekend ?

Andrea xx


----------



## siheilwli

Hi Andrea - I've actually been in bed ill since starting stimming! Was vomiting all day on thursday (sorry TMI) got really panicky that it was some kind of reaction to the menopur. Since then, I've just felt as if I've got really bad flu... so I've been feeling quite rotten actually. I came very close to stopping all drugs and calling this tx off.. but I've kept going so far, although I'm really hoping that this won't affect my egg qualities.

anyway, enough moaning - DH got me a HUGE easter egg yesterday - with chocs in the bottom... and I'm working my way through these at the mo!!! So I'm obviously feeling better!


----------



## CookieSal

Ah, bless the healing power of chocolate!


----------



## popsi

Cat

 I am sorry you have been feeling so unwell, I think sometimes we get so stressed out with tx that our bodies are at rock bottom by the time we start the treatment and then we pick up any germs or bugs that may be around at the time, I am sure it will not effect your egg quality at all, you will be fine, and the chocolate will give you lots of protein which i have no doubt will have a MASSIVE effect on egg quality  

Take care, cuddle up and keep warm

And x


----------



## siheilwli

I got extremely tired d regging, and I'm sure my immune system was quite low on the suprecur, and to give my body a huge blast of high dose menopur probably was enough to push it to this flu!!! That's my completely unscientific and non expert thoughts on it anyway!  I had very weird dreams about those poor men who did that drug trial that went wrong too.... so i must have been stressed about it all!


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Girls,

Hope you 2 ww ers are coping Okay.

Good luck to you 

Andi x


----------



## ANDI68

Miriam .. I was due to test on the Friday and had to on Thursday because of Easter but my early home test was the Tues (the second one) and Debbie said to wait until Friday as it was early.  

I hope your holding out okay and it is hard not to plan ahead.  

Did they only thaw 2 embies?


----------



## kara76

Miriam

try to stay postive hunni, its not over til test day and no one knows the result until then

keep your chin up


----------



## CookieSal

Fingers crossed there is still hope for you Miriam.


----------



## miriam7

sorry girls been for a shower and put a conditioner treatment on my hair i was in need of a makeover  ..debbie said on the phone to do one thur and if its not showing positive then its prob not going to change by friday (original test day) seen as i will have no gestone left thur i might just use my leftover pessaries just incase... i know ive been naughty testing early!


----------



## kara76

you have tested already?

you naughtie girl

how many days post transfer did you test?


----------



## miriam7

i know im gunna get a telling of now.. ive been testing every day since last wed!.. i bought early ones of ebay that are supposed to pick up 10miu of hcg   and nothing !


----------



## kara76

yes you are naughtie but i can understand it too, would never advise it

i suppose your prepared now


----------



## miriam7

exactly i prefer to half sort of know rather than get all my hopes up and then it all go to pot in one morning!


----------



## kara76

lets hope for a miracle and if not you will have to get planning 

keep smiling


----------



## miriam7

i know ..i will be booking a follow up asap!


----------



## kara76

have you stop testing now?


----------



## miriam7

no i havnt stopped i tested today too...will do one tomorrow and am saving my clearblue digis for thur/fri


----------



## ANDI68

Miriam, how are things hun, did you test today?


----------



## miriam7

hi andi ..yes  i have tested again today and its a bfn for me   ...ive just booked a follow up for 1st may..and was asked nhs or private i said private as i have had my nhs goes now ..does anyone know if that means i have to pay for the follow up appoinment to dicuss whats next ?


----------



## popsi

Miriam   I am soo sorry for your bad news   its really horrible, xx I think that if you said you follow up was private you will have to pay, you are entitled to one on the NHS for free after your treament, but you have to tell them this when you ring, and wait a bit longer for the appointment (which I did not mind as had a bread from all the tx) so best ring them back if you want to take your NHS option sweetie, thinking of you xx Andrea


----------



## ANDI68

I'm so sorry for you sweetie, know I'm thinking of you  

Is this is your second go Miriam (self funded turn), if so the follow up will be private.  You only get a NHS follow up after NHS tx.  I think it's £83


----------



## miriam7

thanks ladies   this was my nhs frozen go so i think i should get a follow up after it ..i will ring again tomorrow to check... no sign of   yet so at least the gestone worked but seen as i wasnt made to  ovulate with the frozen cycle i suppose it will come as the progesterone wears off...


----------



## kara76

i am sorry

i have never ever paid for a follow up and 2 fresh and 1 fet has been private, think they just ask for their records


----------



## CookieSal

So sorry Miriam, thinking of you


----------



## siheilwli

On track for EC on Tuesday now. (not sure if I should be in Mar / April cyclers or here!! A couple in today had obviously had good news, and it was nice to know that it does work!! Anyway, my 10 follicles are ripening, although I'm really not getting hung up on numbers, and refusing to have any expectations this time round. What will be will be, and I know from experience that all cycles can be very different so here's hoping there's at least one embryo for us to put back this time.

Cat
x


----------



## ANDI68

Ooooh are you excited?

What have they done different in this cycle Cat?


----------



## kara76

cat

well done and yeah each cycle is different

good your not getting huf up on numbers


----------



## kara76

btw yeah your an april girl now lol


----------



## siheilwli

Right!  i'm moving to April - bye!
C
x


----------



## popsi

Thats great Cat, really really pleased for you  , I have everything crossed


----------



## siheilwli

Thanks Popsi - and thanks for your pm too! Have you started on your DHEA yet?
C
x


----------



## popsi

Yep on day 12 of it today, have quite a few spots (which I usually get at this time of the month) so who knows if thats a sign its the real thing or a placebo (and i am just spotty LOL) have not had the urgent need to jump on DH yet though !!!


----------



## siheilwli

Hey if that's one of the side effects don't tell my dh!!!!! He'll want me on it!


----------



## monkeymind

Hi,
Just been catching up on the news, sorry to hear your bad news miriam, thinking of you.
I've spent most of the past week in hospital again with OHSS and bladder problems, I was so scared for my embies because I had to take pain killers and Buscopan because the spasms were crippling and my blood was thickening so I'm still injecting anti clot drugs. I told them before transfer I was in a lot of pain with my bladder but they didn't seem to take much notice. Getting better slowly and the 2ww has kicked in, unfortunately or fortunately I was so ill last week I just couldn't think about it, I just hope the little ones are safe and I haven't hurt them. Due to test April 6th...should I post on March/April?
Hope you're all well.xxx


----------



## miriam7

thanks monkeymind sorry youve been in hospital..i hope your ok..i have my fingers crossed for your embies babe


----------



## siheilwli

Hi girls, still here, doing my trigger tonight at 9.00 - I'm soo excited to have my "day off" the drugs tomorrow! Egg collection  on Tuesay - BRING IT ON!


----------



## siheilwli

Spooks, I started stimming on the 3rd of March, which was day 21 of a cycle.
C
x


----------



## siheilwli

Ask away - no problem. I'm hypothyroid, and have to take thyroxine to control it every day. I did have a check on my levels quite recently, because ever since my last treatment before Xmas I felt I was "running a bit fast" if you know what I mean, I was convinced that my dose needed to be lowered, but it came out completely normal.

Has yours been regulated for a while now?
C
x


----------



## siheilwli

~I've been told the same - that as long as you're stable it's ok. Having said that, during stimming I really feel just as knackered as I did before I had a thyroid problem diagnosed - it's just as if I haven't taken any thyroxine.  I have to alternate 100 one day with 75 the next - really fiddly to try and remember!!


----------



## popsi

Cat,

Wishing you all the luck in the world on Tuesday   , i hope you get lots of eggies, but we know its not quanity its quality so I hope you have some big strapping rugby player ones there who will not back down to anything   , please let us know how it goes love

Andrea xx


----------



## siheilwli

Thanks popsi - I'm getting excited now about it all. I'm convinced this will be a better cycle than before.


----------



## popsi

Cat 

I am sure it will be   that was just a one off I am sure, you will bring a BFP to this thread honey x


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck for EC Tues Cat  

Monkeymind, I'm sorry to hear you've still not been well.  I had OHSS last cycle and thankfully wasn't admitted to hosp like yourself.  I felt bad enough so I can imagine how you've been.  Are you injecting Clexane?

Hoping all is going well with your embies hun


----------



## monkeymind

Morning, How are you girls doing?

Well I spent all day yesterday at the hospital again - emergency gynae, which drove me nuts because I was waiting in the waiting room for 6 hours in pain after being sent up by my GP for a scan on my kidneys and bladder - OHSS playing up again, but came home without having one so have to go back today, I was shocked by some of the people in the waiting room there, mainly very young girls, teenagers with their boyfriends and family, I can't believe that some people just don't know how to behave in public, swearing, shouting, on their mobiles constantly, aggressive to the doctor because they demand to be seen and then they go out chain smoking and they're pregnant! It was like another world there yesterday...and not a very nice one!

Anyway, rant over...still feeling rough, and yes Andi I'm still injecting Clexane and still worrying if the embies are surviving all of this. I hadn't heard if any of my six embies were frozen, so Mr Griffiths asked the embryo' team last Thursday and they said that none were suitable for freezing, I was disappointed because nothing has been explained to us, what is the routine for this?


----------



## miriam7

sorry you have been having a rough time monkeymind i dont know what it it with hospitals they seem to attract the chavs   you should of got a letter about your other embryos i think they only freeze good ones though...


----------



## CookieSal

Monkey - sorry to hear you're having such a horrible time of it.  Hope things improve very soon xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Monkeymind, I hope you're feeling better hun


----------



## monkeymind

Hi Andi, how you doing? What you up to?

I'm lounging around in my jammas today after the nightmare of the past two days at the Heath, another doc told me yesterday after scan that I've still got OHSS and to up the protein and fluid again, I was a bit confused as to why I had to spend two days back and forth at the emergency gynae feeling so unwell and not see anyone from the IVF clinic. I'm also driving myself crazy with every symptom especially the cramping, feels like AF has been on it's way for days now, I really wish that the doctor hadn't told me that the urine test showed a faint blue line, what is that supposed to mean, I didn't ask to know the result, it's drving me loopy!


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Monkeymind,

I've just got in from work, more induction   

They do say that late or continued OHSS is a +ve sign because the pregnancy hormone could be making the condition worse .....


----------



## PMA

HI Everyone

Sorry for the long dissappearance, I felt a like a gate crasher because i am actually at the Swansea LWC. 
Anyway the lovely spooks has said i am welcome to post  so i hope you all don't mind..

Kara, i hope you are ok, i have been reading about your plan and you go girl!

Monkeymind, I hope the OHSS improves, i can sympathise i have it mildly. Good luck for test day  

Andi68 - i hope you are ok lots of   to you

Cookiesal i hope you are ok and looking foward to everything 

hi to popsi, Miriam siheilwli   ^hug


As for me i have mild ohss and i am extremely bloated! Since i started the treatment i have expanded my 11lb! I try to convince myself that's all the water but it could be the fact i have sat on my fat a**e doing nothing!

I got a   yesterday, i know there is a long way to go but we are really happy. 


I wish you all loads of luck  and give you lots of  

PMA ( the swansea gate crasher!)


----------



## crazybabe

Hi PMA

     on your    you musy be so happy - I think you were cycling with me back in Oct/Nov last year, I hope you are keeping well and aking things easy, all the girls are out at Harvester they were all meeting up (Face to Face) probably having a good old natter            I would of gone to but bridgend is a bit far for me and I had work.

Good luck with everything PMA.

Love

crazybabe


Hi Andi68, Kara, Popsi, Sall etc - Hope you all have a lovely time at Harvester and had a good natter, sorry I couldn't make it.

crazybabe


----------



## miriam7

pma ...thats exellent news on your   ..congratulations! i think your username paid off


----------



## ANDI68

WOW PMA .....        

CONGRATS and well done you


----------



## ANDI68

Crazybabe, it was a shame you didn't come.  Hope you're okay hun?


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andi68

I'm fine thanks, how are you, glad you had a nice time, 3 weeks yesterday for our information evening (23rd April) I am looking forward to it, I also cannot wait to go on hols - although it's not until end of July, it can't come quick enough, it was a lovely sunny day today wsn't it - supposed to rain in the weekend though - Typical.

take care hun

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

well done PMA


----------



## popsi

PMA that was brilliant news   really happy for you x

Spooks - yes it was a good night out x, hope that your ok 

Only a quickie from me as off to work to make up some flexi time from yesterday x


----------



## CookieSal

Congrats PMA - well done chick!  

Hi there Crazy - end of July isn't that far off.  Can I come with you? LOL  Good luck with the info evening. x

Hiya Spooks - sorry you weren't there last night - you'll definitely have to work on a disguise for the next one as it's classic chatter!


----------



## CookieSal

Unlikely with the nature of our convos - surprised we didn't empty the joint.


----------



## ebonie

Hello 
      Girls How are you all ?
  Sal im surprised we didnt empty the place as well  

Spooks was that u hun lol

Pma congratulations on    thats fab news hun !!!


----------



## monkeymind

Hi,

I'm in total shock, after being in so much pain and in and out of hospital and convinced AF was arriving I've just tested, day 16 and it's  !!! I can't believe it, I even left the test stick for my DH to break the news to me and went back to bed sobbing because I was convinced it was negative.....I'm in shock.
PMA, well done to you too, Thinking of you all going through the good and bad, I'll be back chatting later or tomorrow when the shock...and pain...has settled. 
xxx


----------



## siheilwli

CONGRATULATIONS MONKEY - FANTASTIC NEWS!


----------



## kara76

well done monkey

i hope this gives all you girls a boost


----------



## ANDI68

Congrats Monkeymind   well done


----------



## popsi

Monkeymind - awesome news               just what you and this thread needed to give us all hope xxxx congrats to you and your DH xx


----------



## miriam7

thats great news monkeymind..congratulations


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Monkeymind

Well a big "Congratulations" to you both you must be so happy, hope this good news gives all the other girls a big boost now.

Andi68 - How are you hun- What you been up to this weekend, I went over my mums for Sunday dinner and Cheesecake mmmmmmmm, i could go to sleep now, I am full up with a stinking cold (Aw poor me)

Kara, sally, scouse - Hope you all keeping well.

Take care all, speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## CookieSal

Congrats Monkey - that's wonderful news.  Enjoy the next 8 and a bit months.  

Crazy - sorry to hear you're full of cold, that's rubbish.  Feel better soon


----------



## ANDI68

Sorry about your cold Crazy  

Ness, how was the scan today?


----------



## kara76

ness hope it went well


----------



## monkeymind

Thanks girls for all your lovely well wishes, it's very kind of you. I've been thinking a lot about how strong and determined a lot of you are especially the ones who have gone through several cycles, after one long cycle I'm exhausted, I admire your strength physically and emotionally and you so deserve the baby you've longed for, I'll keep sending you positive vibes   and pray that your time will come very soon .

I'm feeling really rough today, tearful and a banging headache, I'm so paranoid about every symptom but just grateful I've got this far.

Thinking of you all,  

xxx


----------



## Ness30

Congratulations Monkeymind-Your news is a truely inspirational-I love to hear a success story! Take care of yourself and I know your bound to be a little tense in the beginning because of what you've gone through to get there but try and enjoy every minute of the next 8 months!


Hi Miriam,  Hope your o.k. and cold is a bit better don't worry summer will soon be here for youy to show off your tan! My EC  is next Monday will find out for def on Fri at final scan x


----------



## miriam7

not long to go then..! remember i told you my freind went to bristol well she has another neg


----------



## kara76

ness you need to get your butt over to the april /may thread

i will be at clinic next week, may see you there


----------



## ANDI68

Monkeymind, you've had a trying cycle with being unwell and I can imagine how exhaused you are.  Hope you're looking forward to the next eight months.


----------



## ANDI68

How are things Monkeymind, do you have your 1st scan date yet?


----------



## monkeymind

Hi Andi,

Yeah all ok, still feeling a bit under the weather, still got a bit of OHSS hanging about and I'm so tired, just hope it's normal. Got my scan on the 24th, so scared about it all, again like the rest of the tx not sure what to expect so I'm just trying to keep it all together for then. What you up to, are you feeling ok? What's your plan now re tx?
xx


----------



## ANDI68

You probably will stil have it hun 'cos of your hormones.

It wont be long for the scan.  Are you back at work yet?

Got follow up Thurs.

I was thinking this morning when I posted to you and remember you being in the clinic the same day as me having your injection training 

Take it a step at a time hun


----------



## monkeymind

No, I'm not working at the moment which has been good timing because there is no way I'd be able to work as things are, although really need to get some money coming in.

Let us know how it goes on Thursday and what you decide to do.

Take Care.xxx


----------

